# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Έλεγχος ζωής σε μπαταριές 12v

## button

Καλήμερα εχω μπαταρίες απο Ηλεκ.ποδήλατο 4x12v σε σειρά και η διάρκεια μπαταρίας έπεσε δραματικό απο 30 κμ αυτονομία είναι κοντά στα 7-10 κμ   

Να αλλάξω όλες τις μπαταρίες είναι δύσκολο γιατί ανεβαίνει το κόστος 
06052011286.jpg06052011288.jpg


Υπάρχει κάποιο όργανο για μέτρηση .?

----------


## agis68

εννοεις βολτόμετρο ή μηχάνημα που να σου λεει οτι η μπαταρια παιρνει φόρτωμα ή όχι.....


ενα απλό τροφοδοτικό φορτίσεως απο το lidl εχει μια ενδειξη που εχει τρια led (red-orange-yellow) και αλλάζει ανάλογα με το αν η μπαταρία παιρνει ή όχι φόρτηση....
red-----caput
orange---φορτίζεται αλλά σιγα σιγα παιρνει την αγουσα
yellow---φορτίζεται κανονικά

αλλά νομίζω οτι και εδω εχω βρει ενα κυκλωματακι για ελεγχο φορτισεως μπαταριας......μισο....http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=55065 kai http://www.electronicecircuits.com/e...onitor-circuit


α να και ενα που ισως σου κανει http://diy-electronics-projects.blog...y-charger.html

----------


## taxideytis

ανοίγεις την μπαταρία...απο πάνω...βγάζεις τα καπάκια, προσθέτεις ηλεκτρολύτη με μια σύριγγα, και τις βάζεις να φορτίσουν. Έ όταν θα πάρουν μιά βράση,(7-8 ώρες) τις μετράς (ένα φθηνό πολύμετρο έχει 6-7 ευρώ) και άν έιναι πάνω απο 11 χονδρικά θέλουν φόρτισμα την γλύτωσες. Στα 10 και κάτω έχεις κάψει στοιχείο, οπότε ανακυκλώνεις...

----------


## button

Σήμερα που είχα χρόνο και επειδή το μηχανάκι είχε προβλήματα το άνοιξα και έβγαλα τις μπαταρίες και είδα το εξής πρόβλημα

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...032012060.jpg/  Είναι μεγάλη δεν ήθελα να κάνω resize για να φανεί το πρόβλημα

3/4 είναι φουσκωμένες . 

Μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί ,  επειδή τελείωσε το υγρό που έχει μέσα και στην φόρτιση να ζεστάθηκαν τα στοιχεία μέσα με αποτέλεσμα να φουσκώσει.

Το θέμα είναι αμα προσθέσω τώρα το υγρό θα δουλέψουν και λόγο παραμόρφωσης θα κρατήσει το υγρό μέσα ?

Και οι μπαταρίες που μέτρησα δείχνουν 13volt

----------


## kx5

Όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι (αλλά δε θέλεις να το πιστέψεις λόγω κόστους) θα πρέπει να τις στείλεις ανακύκλωση.

Δυστυχώς η αγορά καινούριων θέλει προσοχή γιατί κυκλοφορούν και μαιμούδες (μπαταρίες με λιγότερη χωρητικότητα από την ονομαστική τους).

----------


## αλπινιστης

Απλα ανακυκλωση! Μην βαλεις κανενα υγρο εκει μεσα!!! Η ζωη τους εχει τελειωσει ΠΟΛΥ καιρο πριν!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιάννη το ίδιο χόμπυ έχουμε . Έχω 2 (όχι ακριβώς ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο) αλλά σκούτερ στο στυλ. Το πρώτο μου είναι με κινητήρα 36 βολτ 250 W και το έχω στον 3 χρόνο οι μπαταρίες τους είναι σχεδόν ίδιες με τις δικές σου , δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα .
Αλλά επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι οι περισσότερες μπαταρίες ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ από αμέλεια του χρήστη.
θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις υπόψη πως αν μια μπαταρία είναι φτιαγμένη για εμβέλεια π.χ. 40 χιλιόμετρα εσύ θα το πηγαίνεις για 20 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια και μετά από κάθε βόλτα αμέσως στην φόρτιση και όσον το δυνατόν πολλές ώρες στην φόρτιση .
Να μην τις έχεις τις μπαταρίες έξω στην παγωνιά. 
Το άλλο το σκούτερ το (νέο ) μου έχει 1500W κινητήρα στα 48 βολτ (ευτυχώς αυτό έχει αποσπώμενες μπαταρίες ) και τώρα με τα κρύα τις έχω μέσα στο σπίτι  και αυτό είναι σε καλή κατάσταση στον 2ο χρόνο. Έχουν εμβέλεια 40 χιλιόμετρα και το χρησιμοποιώ για τα 20 χιλιόμετρα. και μετά από κάθε βολτα στην μπρίζα κατευθείαν. 
Πόσον καιρό τις κράτησες τις δικές σου μπαταρίες?

----------


## button

> Απλα ανακυκλωση! Μην βαλεις κανενα υγρο εκει μεσα!!! Η ζωη τους εχει τελειωσει ΠΟΛΥ καιρο πριν!



Ναι το εχω καταλάβει αυτό πολύ πριν τις βγάλω η απόδοσή μειώθηκε κατά 50-60% έβγαζε 5-6κμ σε σχέση με πριν που ήταν 15-20κμ 






> Γιάννη το ίδιο χόμπυ έχουμε . Έχω 2 (όχι ακριβώς ηλεκτρικό ποδήλατο) αλλά σκούτερ στο στυλ. Το πρώτο μου είναι με κινητήρα 36 βολτ 250 W και το έχω στον 3 χρόνο οι μπαταρίες τους είναι σχεδόν ίδιες με τις δικές σου , δεν έχουν πάθει τίποτα .
> Αλλά επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι οι περισσότερες μπαταρίες ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΥΝΤΑΙ από αμέλεια του χρήστη.
> θα πρέπει να λαμβάνεις υπόψη πως αν μια μπαταρία είναι φτιαγμένη για εμβέλεια π.χ. 40 χιλιόμετρα εσύ θα το πηγαίνεις για 20 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια και μετά από κάθε βόλτα αμέσως στην φόρτιση και όσον το δυνατόν πολλές ώρες στην φόρτιση .
> Να μην τις έχεις τις μπαταρίες έξω στην παγωνιά. 
> Το άλλο το σκούτερ το (νέο ) μου έχει 1500W κινητήρα στα 48 βολτ (ευτυχώς αυτό έχει αποσπώμενες μπαταρίες ) και τώρα με τα κρύα τις έχω μέσα στο σπίτι  και αυτό είναι σε καλή κατάσταση στον 2ο χρόνο. Έχουν εμβέλεια 40 χιλιόμετρα και το χρησιμοποιώ για τα 20 χιλιόμετρα. και μετά από κάθε βολτα στην μπρίζα κατευθείαν. 
> Πόσον καιρό τις κράτησες τις δικές σου μπαταρίες?



Κυριακίδη podilato1.jpg Αυτό εχω και νομίζω το ίδιο με δικό σου θα είναι το πήρα 550€ το 2009 έχει 250watt κινητήρα και δουλεύει με 49volt .

Για την εμβέλεια το ξέρω το 2009-2010 έβγαζε άνετα 35κμ με τελική 40km/h το 2011 είδα αρκετά μειωμένη απόδοση στην τελική απο 40km/h έπεσε στα 33-35 km/h και απόδοση κάπου στα 15-20κμ .

Τώρα ο φορτιστής αυτόματα διακόπτει το ρεύμα όταν ολοκληρωθεί η φόρτιση έχει  2 led όταν φορτίσει το ενα γινεται πράσινο , αν και είναι αποσπώμενες δεν τις βγάζω την νηχτα είναι κάτω απο στέγαστρο τώρα για το κρύο δεν το ήξερα , Τις περισσότερες φόρες το φόρτιζαν πριν αδειάσει η μπαταριά όταν είχε μέσα 20-30% .

Τώρα εχω το υγρό άλλα δεν έβαλα ακόμα μέσα  και καινούργιες είναι κάπως δύσκολο να πάρω γιατί θέλει περίπου ένα κατοστάρικο που εχω ψάξει πέρσι

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Λάθος έκανα για το παλιό είπα 36 βολτ αλλά τελικά είναι 48 βολτ και είναι αυτό
http://tradeway.gr/TradeWay/pr_podilato.asp

Και αυτό είναι το νέο που πήρα 1500w
ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ SCOOTER LIFE 800-1500 WATT ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ SILICONE
ΟΔΗΓΙΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΜΟΤΟΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟΥ 50cc
Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Η ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ
ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 55 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ
ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΙΑ 50 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ

----------


## GSR600

Πετρο αν μπορεις για πες μας περισσοτερα για το καινουργιο.Πως το βλεπεις απο αυτονομια?Τι μπαταριες φοραει?Διαρκεια μπαταριων και κοστος αντικαταστασης,τιμη κ.λ.π
ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πετρο αν μπορεις για πες μας περισσοτερα για το καινουργιο.Πως το βλεπεις απο αυτονομια?Τι μπαταριες φοραει?Διαρκεια μπαταριων και κοστος αντικαταστασης,τιμη κ.λ.π
> ευχαριστω.



Το καινούριο το πήρα πέρυσι Μάιο μήνα έχει (να το πω ή να μην το πώ? ) 1700 ευρώ . Μια φορά επιχείρησα να το "καπουτιάσω" από μπαταρίες και με πήγε 40 χιλιόμετρα . (αν και ο κατασκευαστής λέει 50 χιλιόμετρα) θα εννοούσε μάλλον αν το πηγαίνεις μαλακά και σε ευθείες . 
Αλλά εγώ είμαι βαρέων βαρών (πρωταθλητής στα κιλά) 115 κιλά και διαδρομές με σχετικές ανηφόρες και στάσεις από φανάρια. Οπότε καλά ήταν και τα 40 χιλιόμετρα που έβγαλε.
Όμως αυτό το έκανα μια φορά και μόνο για να δω την εμβέλεια και στην πράξη. 
Αν και οι συνήθεις καθημερινή διαδρομή μου π.χ. στην δουλειά δεν είναι παραπάνω από 12 χιλιόμετρα + επιστροφή = 24 χιλιόμετρα 
Το ίδιο μοντέλο το έχει και με κινητήρα 800W και εκείνο έχει 1300 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά (μπορεί να έχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές από πέρυσι). και έχει λίγα παραπάνω χιλιόμετρα αυτονομίας λόγω μικρότερης κατανάλωσης.
Οι μπαταρίες δεν διαφέρουν και πολύ με το μήνυμα #1 . Είναι 4 σε σειρά 48 βολτ . το κόστος μπαταριών δεν το θυμάμαι γιατί ήταν με την αγορά μέσα στην τιμή . αλλά νομίζω μου είχε πει ότι αν ήθελα μπορούσα να το πάρω με μπαταρίες λιθίου . Και νομίζω μου είχε πει 200? - 250 ευρώ? για τις λιθίου . οι δικές μου είναι όπως τις ονόμασε ξηρού τύπου . 
Η τελική ταχύτητα είναι 45 χιλιόμετρα (αν και λέει 55) ίσως εξαιτίας τα κιλά μου . Οι επιδόσεις του είναι μια κλάση πιο κάτω από τα βενζινοκίνητα 50 αράκια (τα γυναικεία 50αράκια) . 
Μπορούν να ανέβουν και 2 άτομα . αρκεί να μην υπερβούν το όριο 150 κιλά.
Οι εκκινήσεις τους από στάση δεν είναι και για σπινιάρισμα . ξεκινούν σχετικά ομαλά.
Στις ανηφόρες (για τα κιλά μου ) τις περνάει καλά . αλλά με σταθερή μειωμένη ταχύτητα 30 χιλιόμετρα την ώρα . Αλλά θα έλεγα δεν φοβάται καμία ανηφόρα . Απλά μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι μπορεί να τρέξει και παραπάνω στις ανηφόρες αλλά μου φαίνεται το φτιάξανε με ενίσχυση ροπής λόγω και του ορίου σε κιλά αναβάτη. για να μπορεί να τα βγάλει πέρα. 
έχει πάρα πολύ καλά φρένα αντάξια των βενζινοκίνητων . και εξίσου ηλεκτρικά φωτα φλας κλείδωμα.αλαρμ κτλ μόνο τηλεόραση δεν έχει και GPS . 
Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι ευχαριστημένος τόσο ώστε να λέω ως πρώην (βενζινοσκουτεράς) να μην ξαναγυρίζω στην βενζίνη και στα τέλη κυκλοφορίας. Δυστυχώς για τα σκούτερ που έχουν κινητήρα πάνω από 250 W επιβάλλεται δίπλωμα και κράνος.

----------


## button

> Λάθος έκανα για το παλιό είπα 36 βολτ αλλά τελικά είναι 48 βολτ και είναι αυτό
> http://tradeway.gr/TradeWay/pr_podilato.asp
> 
> Και αυτό είναι το νέο που πήρα 1500w
> ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟ SCOOTER LIFE 800-1500 WATT ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ SILICONE
> ΟΔΗΓΙΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΜΟΤΟΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟΥ 50cc
> Η ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΑΙΡΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ Η ΤΗΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ ΣΑΣ
> ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ 55 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ
> ΑΥΤΟΝΟΜΙΑ 50 ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ



Καλά το σκέφτηκα τι παίζει με 36volt,  και thanx για λινκ είχα ξεχάσει και έψαχνα στο google και στα συρτάρια...

Ωραίο το δικό σου σε ζήλεψα τώρα  :Very Happy:  ...
__________________________________________________

Για την ώρα να βάλω υγρό η οχι μέχρι να  πάρω  άλλες μπαταρίες ??  να τις ξεπατώσω :P   Γιατι δεν είναι και κοντά το σπιτι και με τα ποδια ειναι αρκετα κουραστικό

----------


## GSR600

Πετρο σε ευχαριστω για την αναλυση.Το σκεφτομαι αλλα κολαω στην αξιοπιστια των μπαταριων σε βαθος χρονου,δηλαδη μετα απο καποιες επαναφορτισεις να σε βγαζει λιγοτερα χιλιομετρα που σημαινει οτι πρεπει να πληρωνεις συνεχεια μπαταριες.Επισης η αποσταση της δουλεια μου ειναι 19+19=38χιλιομετρα που ειμαι οριακα.....δεν λεει να σπρωχνω.......
το βρηκα εδω http://bai-imports.car.gr/bikes/view/1612866/
Επισης γνωριζει κανεις πως μπορει καποιος εμπορος να το εισαγει απο κινα?Τι διαδικασια δηλαδη χρειαζετε?Εχω εναν γνωστο και σκεφτομαι μηπως μου κανει χαρη να το παραγγειλει για μενα. Για παραδειγμα αυτο το εχει ο κινεζος 1600 ευρω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwBsM2Dt0cE&feature=fvst

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Icwi...eature=related

----------


## GSR600

Τα εχω δει τα videakia  ειναι πολυ καλα.
 Ο κινεζος αντιπροσωπος του VK 2008 που πωλειται εδω ειναι αυτος.
Επισης αυτο ειναι απο το πρωτο link.
Αυτο ειναι το εργοστασιο.Το θεμα μου ειναι πως μπορει καποιος εμπορας και ποιες ειναι οι διαδικασιες να το  παραγγελει κανεις απο τον κινεζο κατευθειαν.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και το δικό μου Κινέζικο είναι και το παρήγγειλα από μέσα από Ελλάδα. Η μάλλον δεν το παρήγγειλα αλλά τα είχε διαθέσιμα αν θέλεις το τηλέφωνο του να σου στείλω μήνυμα

----------


## GSR600

Στειλτο αν μπορεις με π.μ.
Εγω κοιταω απο το εργοστασιο γιατι σιγουρα η τιμη θα ειναι κατα πολυ μικροτερη(χονδρικη). :Wink: 
Ποσο να το πουλαει το VK2008 αραγε το ελληνικο καταστημα..?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο περίπου από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει για κάθε KW και στο χιλιάρικο περίπου .
Το VK που λες είναι 3,5 KW το κόβω για 3 με 4 χιλιάρικα .
Πάντως προσωπικά φοβάμαι τα υπερ-σκούτερ για τις μπαταρίες ... όπου λογικά όσο πιο ρουφίχτρες είναι τότε αντίστοιχα θα είναι και ζόρι για τις μπαταρίες .
Μην ξεχνάς από ότι με πληροφορίσανε από την τροχαία για να βγάλω τις σχετικές άδειες κυκλοφορίας μου είπανε για μέχρι 2000W κινητήρα επιτρέπεται. Για περισσότερα πάνε σε άλλη κατηγορία και εκεί δεν ρώτησα τις λεπτομέρειες

----------


## xsterg

παιδια γεια χαρα. ειμαι πατρα. με ενδιαφερει για την γυναικα μου καποιο αντιστοιχο ηλεκτρικο σκουτερ. ξερει κανεις αντιπροσωπο, τιμες καποιο site που θα μπορεσω να βρω πληροφοριες? ευχαριστω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> παιδια γεια χαρα. ειμαι πατρα. με ενδιαφερει για την γυναικα μου καποιο αντιστοιχο ηλεκτρικο σκουτερ. ξερει κανεις αντιπροσωπο, τιμες καποιο site που θα μπορεσω να βρω πληροφοριες? ευχαριστω.



http://www.facebook.com/pages/%CE%97...35164419849965
Εγώ τα πήρα από εδώ , είναι Έλληνας,

----------


## giorgos sv

Tις επομενες μερες θα παραγγειλω το seckam eco (800w).
Το εχω βαλει στο ματι και επειδη ετυχε να βρεθω στην Κω που ειναι ο εισαγωγεας και μπορεσα να το οδηγησω και να παρω αρκετες πληροφοριες.
Ειναι κινεζικης κατασκευης (οπως τα παντα!!) αλλα με αμερικανικες προδιαγραφες αφου η εταιρια ειναι αμερικανικη οπως μου ειπε.
Ανεβηκαμε 2 ατομα 80 κιλων ο καθενας και σε σχετικη ανηφορα πηγαινε σταθερα με 40χλμ. Με ενα ατομο 50χλμ.
Σε ευθεια επιανε ανετα 55-60. 
Απο μπαταριες θα προτιμησω να το παρω με lead-acid και οχι lithium αν και πιανουν πιο πολυ χωρο.Ειναι αρκετα φτηνοτερες και οταν αδειαζουν μπορουν να βγαλουν ακομα λιγα χιλιομετρα με μειωμενη ταχυτητα σε αντιθεση με τις lithium που σταματανε ξαφνικα.Βεβαια αντεχουν σε περιπου 800 φορτισεις ενω οι lithium περιπου διπλασιες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Tις επομενες μερες θα παραγγειλω το seckam eco (800w).
> Το εχω βαλει στο ματι και επειδη ετυχε να βρεθω στην Κω που ειναι ο εισαγωγεας και μπορεσα να το οδηγησω και να παρω αρκετες πληροφοριες.
> Ειναι κινεζικης κατασκευης (οπως τα παντα!!) αλλα με αμερικανικες προδιαγραφες αφου η εταιρια ειναι αμερικανικη οπως μου ειπε.
> Ανεβηκαμε 2 ατομα 80 κιλων ο καθενας και σε σχετικη ανηφορα πηγαινε σταθερα με 40χλμ. Με ενα ατομο 50χλμ.
> Σε ευθεια επιανε ανετα 55-60. 
> Απο μπαταριες θα προτιμησω να το παρω με lead-acid και οχι lithium αν και πιανουν πιο πολυ χωρο.Ειναι αρκετα φτηνοτερες και οταν αδειαζουν μπορουν να βγαλουν ακομα λιγα χιλιομετρα με μειωμενη ταχυτητα σε αντιθεση με τις lithium που σταματανε ξαφνικα.Βεβαια αντεχουν σε περιπου 800 φορτισεις ενω οι lithium περιπου διπλασιες.



Φίλε Γιώργο . Μάλλον (ο διάολος σε έβαλε στο μάτι ) παρά εσύ στο .... Seckam (800W) . !!!  
Και το λέω με την καλή έννοια προσπαθώντας να σε διορθώσω σε σίγουρα κακή πρόθεση αγοράς και εξηγώ.
Όπως δήλωσα και προηγούμενα (ως ήδη ιδιοκτήτης ενός τέτοιου σκούτερ ) του Seckam (1500W) . Και τώρα βρίσκομαι στον 2ο χρόνο χρήσης του . 
Διαπίστωσα τα εξής πολύ σοβαρά κατά (μειονεκτήματα ) .... και είναι τα παρακάτω.
Πέρυσι με το εν λόγω σκούτερ (διάρκεια καλοκαιριού) κάλυψα συνολικά 600 χιλιόμετρα . Και φέτος βρίσκομαι στα 1000 χιλιόμετρα .  
1) Παρατήρησα σοβαρή πτώση στις μπαταρίες . Που την 1η φορά που το δοκίμασα (πέρυσι) μου έβγαλε εμβέλεια 30 χιλιόμετρα σε (πλήρη ισχύ) και άλλα 10 χιλιόμετρα με μειωμένη ισχύ .... δηλαδή σύνολο 40 χιλιόμετρα συνολική εμβέλεια . Με μάξιμουμ τελική ταχύτητα τα 40 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία και 30 στις σημαντικές ανηφόρες.
2) Φέτος και (τονίζω ότι ήμουν πολύ προστατευτικός απέναντι στις μπαταρίες ) καθώς στην διάρκεια του χειμώνα επειδή και οι μπαταρίες είναι τύπου αποσπώμενες τις είχα μέσα στο σπίτι για προστασία από το κρύο και επαναφόρτιση για καλή κατάσταση . 
3) Οι μπαταρίες φέτος τις δοκίμασα και πάλι μετά από φόρτιση διαρκείας ... στην ίδια ακριβώς διαδρομή που είχα κάνει και πέρυσι ... και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τραγικά ..... διαπίστωσα εμβέλεια πλήρως ισχύος στα 23 χιλιόμετρα από 30 που ήταν πέρυσι . και συνολική εμβέλεια 30 - 35 χιλιόμετρα . 
4) Και αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ κακό για χρήση του εν λόγω σκούτερ σε συνολική κάλυψη 1000 χιλιομέτρων . όπου μέχρι και του χρόνου το πολύ το βλέπω για πέταμα στις μπαταρίες !!! Και άντε του χρόνου να καταφέρω να καλύψω 2000 με 3000 χιλιόμετρα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση !!! 
5) Οπότε μέτρα τώρα και διαίρεσε αυτά τα 3000 χιλιόμετρα που (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση που θα κάνεις ) με το κόστος των μπαταριών . που είναι για τις απλές περί κόστους 250 ευρώ και 440 τις λιθίου. Θα δεις και μόνος σου πως με τα συμβατικά καύσιμα θα σου έβγαινε 1000 φορές οικονομικότερα.!!!!
6) Το χειρότερο όλων είναι αυτό που θα σου πει και ο ίδιος ο φίλος  σου από την Κω (για την εγγύηση της μπαταρίας ) και αυτό είναι στα ψιλά γράμματα που δεν στο λέει .... παρά μόνο τελευταία !!  ΕΓΓΥΗΣΗ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΑΣ 10 ΜΗΝΕΣ !!! . Επομένως βγάλε τα συμπεράσματα σου στο πόσα χιλιόμετρα μπορείς να καλύψεις με μπαταρίες σε 10 μήνες !! 

Όποιος θέλει να με διαψεύσει ας έρθει από εδώ να το δει και ο ίδιος !

Και χαζομάρα μου που δεν πήρα αυτό.
http://www.mototriti.gr/data/news/pr...89798_4833.asp

Ήταν ελάχιστα ακριβότερο από αυτό που έχω τώρα . Αλλά μιλάμε σε αποδόσεις διαφορά μέρα με νύχτα. Αυτονομία 70 χιλιόμετρα και τελική επίσης 70 χιλιόμετρα . 

και αυτό .
http://www.green-motors.gr/component...ooter-brizzato

Καλές επιλογές .!! 
Υ.Γ Σε καμιά περίπτωση μην διανοηθείς ότι με ένα τέτοιο σκούτερ , υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάνεις (απόσβεση) του κόστους του . Και αυτό στο λέει ένα αποδεδειγμένα πρώην θύμα των ...... πολλά υποσχόμενων !!! .

----------

Alekos Thes-niki (07-12-12)

----------


## giorgos sv

Γεια σου Πετρο,
μμμ...τωρα μαλιστα...εκανα μεγαλο πισογυρισμα..!!
Να εισαι καλα για τις πληροφοριες.
Βλεπω στο site του οτι το 1500w το δινει με αυτονομια >=30km(λογω μεγαλυτερου μοτερ) ενω το 800w >=40km.Ετσι κι αλλιως το 1500w μου φανηκε αρκετα πιο δυσκινητο.
Η αποσταση που θελω να καλυπτω καθημερινα ειναι περιπου  25km αλλα ηλπιζα οτι οι μπαταριες θα κρατουσαν τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια με ικανοποιητικη αποδοση.Υπολογιζω να κανω 2000km το χρονο αρα αν θελω μπαταριες συνεχεια χαιρετισματα..!!
Ελεγα να απεξαρτηθω απο την βενζινη αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να τα βαλω κατω και να το ξανασκεφτω το θεμα!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γεια σου Πετρο,
> μμμ...τωρα μαλιστα...εκανα μεγαλο πισογυρισμα..!!
> Να εισαι καλα για τις πληροφοριες.
> Βλεπω στο site του οτι το 1500w το δινει με αυτονομια >=30km(λογω μεγαλυτερου μοτερ) ενω το 800w >=40km.Ετσι κι αλλιως το 1500w μου φανηκε αρκετα πιο δυσκινητο.
> Η αποσταση που θελω να καλυπτω καθημερινα ειναι περιπου  25km αλλα ηλπιζα οτι οι μπαταριες θα κρατουσαν τουλαχιστον 2 χρονια με ικανοποιητικη αποδοση.Υπολογιζω να κανω 2000km το χρονο αρα αν θελω μπαταριες συνεχεια χαιρετισματα..!!
> Ελεγα να απεξαρτηθω απο την βενζινη αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να τα βαλω κατω και να το ξανασκεφτω το θεμα!!



Εγώ φίλε Γιώργο λίγο πολύ, (το ήξερα ) ότι όσον αφορά μπαταρίες , αυτές έχουν έναν κανόνα .... πως ανάλογα τον τύπο της μπαταρίας πρέπει να την αποφορτίζεις στις % ... όσο προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής .

Τώρα πέραν αυτού . ο άλλος κανόνας είναι ότι για τόσο μικρής σχετικά χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες (οι δικές μου 20 ΑΗ ) Χ 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά . Αν π.χ. τροφοδοτούσαν Led αυτήν την μπαταρία θα μπορούσα να την "προσέξω" για να κρατήσει χρόνια . 

Όταν λοιπόν τροφοδοτείς (που λέει ο λόγος ) με 20 ΑΗ μπαταρίες μια "νταλίκα " των 1500W .  Αυτό τα λέει όλα !! Το "σκότωμα " της μπαταρίας ξεκινά από την 1η γκαζιά . 

Ενώ θα ήταν διαφορετικά κάπως τα πράγματα αν υποθέταμε ότι οι μπαταρίες στο σύνολο ήταν π.χ. 100 ΑΗ . και τις αποφόρτιζες στο μισό από ότι αντέχουν. Μόνο τότε δεν θα είχαμε φόβους για την μπαταρία .... αλλά θα τις πλήρωνες τόσο ακριβά που δεν θα σε σύμφερε και πάλι. Αυτά τα λίγα προς ενημέρωση.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Μετα απο πολλες αποτυχημενες αγορες μπαταριων(και πολλα χιλιομετρα για αντικαταστασεις),καταληξα σε αυτο
http://www.actmeters.com/GOLD%20PLUS.php
Πολλοι εμποροι μπαταριων πουλαν αχρηστες μπαταριες με αποτελεσμα να τρεχεις και να μη φτανης.
Ποτε πλεον αγορα FLAT BATTERIES..

----------


## button

£175.50   ποιο φθηνό δεν εχει ?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> £175.50   ποιο φθηνό δεν εχει ?



Χμ...δυστηχως οχι...

----------


## madk4speed

> Καλήμερα εχω μπαταρίες απο Ηλεκ.ποδήλατο 4x12v σε  σειρά και η διάρκεια μπαταρίας έπεσε δραματικό απο 30 κμ αυτονομία είναι  κοντά στα 7-10 κμ   
> 
> Να αλλάξω όλες τις μπαταρίες είναι δύσκολο γιατί ανεβαίνει το κόστος 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29254Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29258
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο όργανο για μέτρηση .?








> Μετα απο πολλες αποτυχημενες αγορες μπαταριων(και πολλα χιλιομετρα για αντικαταστασεις),καταληξα σε αυτο
> http://www.actmeters.com/GOLD%20PLUS.php
> Πολλοι εμποροι μπαταριων πουλαν αχρηστες μπαταριες με αποτελεσμα να τρεχεις και να μη φτανης.
> Ποτε πλεον αγορα FLAT BATTERIES..



Φίλοι μου υπάρχουν 2 μοντέλα σε Bosch και 1 σε Delphi. Μετράνε πόση χωρητικότητα έχει απομείνει αρχικά από την μπαταρία, επίπεδο φόρτισης κτλ. Αν θέλεις πληροφορίες με pm! To Delphi είναι σε πολύ καλή τιμή.
Μιλάμε για πώληση από Ελλάδα.

----------


## Alekos Thes-niki

Καλημέρα. Πέτρο ήμουν κι εγώ έτοιμος να πάρω ηλεκτρικό seckam. Διαβασα την τοποθετηση σου αυτη και φρέναρα. Ίσως θα άξιζε να παρει κανεις ένα απο αυτά τις green motors που ανεφερες με λινκ, ή ίσως ακόμα καλύτερα ένα της tropical, όμως ..με τέτοιο δυσθεόρατο κόστος αγοράς που έχουν , τελικά ..αξίζει τον κόπο ρε παιδιά? Εγώ προσωπικά ήθελα ένα μέχω μετακίνησης που να είναι ΤΟ ΦΘΗΝΟΤΕΡΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ. Οπότε αν συμφωνήσουμε ότι για ηλεκτρικό μιλάμε μόνο για λιθίου γιατί η σιλικόνης ειναι μια οικονομική αυτοκτονία να την εμπιστευτείς, αξίζει αν σκάσεις 3 ολόκληρα χιλιάρικα για να πάρεις ένα ηλεκτρικό brizzato ή tropical με λιθίου? Και τελικά σε βάθος χρόνου ..όντως κάνεις απόσβεση ? 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πω πραγματικά. Ήμουν αλήθεια κοντά σε λύση ηλεκτρικού, αλλά τώρα κοιτάω αγγελίες για παπιά 125 βενζινη, όπου με 600 ευρώ παίρνεις ένα τσιλικο μεταχειρισμένο.




> Φίλε Γιώργο . Μάλλον (ο διάολος σε έβαλε στο μάτι ) παρά εσύ στο .... Seckam (800W) . !!!  
> Και το λέω με την καλή έννοια προσπαθώντας να σε διορθώσω σε σίγουρα κακή πρόθεση αγοράς και εξηγώ.
> Όπως δήλωσα και προηγούμενα (ως ήδη ιδιοκτήτης ενός τέτοιου σκούτερ ) του Seckam (1500W) . Και τώρα βρίσκομαι στον 2ο χρόνο χρήσης του . 
> Διαπίστωσα τα εξής πολύ σοβαρά κατά (μειονεκτήματα ) .... και είναι τα παρακάτω.
> Πέρυσι με το εν λόγω σκούτερ (διάρκεια καλοκαιριού) κάλυψα συνολικά 600 χιλιόμετρα . Και φέτος βρίσκομαι στα 1000 χιλιόμετρα .  
> 1) Παρατήρησα σοβαρή πτώση στις μπαταρίες . Που την 1η φορά που το δοκίμασα (πέρυσι) μου έβγαλε εμβέλεια 30 χιλιόμετρα σε (πλήρη ισχύ) και άλλα 10 χιλιόμετρα με μειωμένη ισχύ .... δηλαδή σύνολο 40 χιλιόμετρα συνολική εμβέλεια . Με μάξιμουμ τελική ταχύτητα τα 40 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία και 30 στις σημαντικές ανηφόρες.
> 2) Φέτος και (τονίζω ότι ήμουν πολύ προστατευτικός απέναντι στις μπαταρίες ) καθώς στην διάρκεια του χειμώνα επειδή και οι μπαταρίες είναι τύπου αποσπώμενες τις είχα μέσα στο σπίτι για προστασία από το κρύο και επαναφόρτιση για καλή κατάσταση . 
> 3) Οι μπαταρίες φέτος τις δοκίμασα και πάλι μετά από φόρτιση διαρκείας ... στην ίδια ακριβώς διαδρομή που είχα κάνει και πέρυσι ... και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τραγικά ..... διαπίστωσα εμβέλεια πλήρως ισχύος στα 23 χιλιόμετρα από 30 που ήταν πέρυσι . και συνολική εμβέλεια 30 - 35 χιλιόμετρα . 
> 4) Και αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ κακό για χρήση του εν λόγω σκούτερ σε συνολική κάλυψη 1000 χιλιομέτρων . όπου μέχρι και του χρόνου το πολύ το βλέπω για πέταμα στις μπαταρίες !!! Και άντε του χρόνου να καταφέρω να καλύψω 2000 με 3000 χιλιόμετρα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση !!! 
> ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημέρα. Πέτρο ήμουν κι εγώ έτοιμος να πάρω ηλεκτρικό seckam. Διαβασα την τοποθετηση σου αυτη και φρέναρα.



Και καλά έκανες που το σκέφτηκες καλύτερα και το φρέναρες .... με το Seckam σε πληροφορώ ότι αυτή την στιγμή και μετά το πέρας και αυτού του καλοκαιριού .... από 23 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια που έβλεπα (πτώση απόδοσης στην μπαταρία ) ... φέτος την βλέπω αυτήν την πτώση στα 15 χιλιόμετρα .... οπότε το έχω για τα ψώνια μόνο σε κοντινές αποστάσεις .... του χρόνου πάμε για άλλες μπαταρίες .
Και το χειρότερο? ... είναι ότι και να αλλάξω τώρα μπαταρίες .... όταν οι προηγούμενες με κάλυψαν για μια συνολική απόσταση 3.800 χιλιόμετρα . και οι μπαταρίες κοστίζουν 250 ευρώ .... ε τότε λες καλύτερα να έκαιγε κηροζίνη ! και πάλι πιο οικονομικό θα ήταν.
Εγώ πάντως μια που μπήκα στον "χορό" θα χορέψω ... τι άλλο να κάνω? .... του χρόνου σκέφτομαι να βάλω σαν τελευταίο πείραμα μπαταρίες μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας της AGM .... θα δω και αυτές πόσο θα κρατήσουν και αν έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ..... θα το μετατρέψω το Seckam με πηδάλια !!!

----------

Alekos Thes-niki (14-12-12)

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Και καλά έκανες που το σκέφτηκες καλύτερα και το φρέναρες .... με το Seckam σε πληροφορώ ότι αυτή την στιγμή και μετά το πέρας και αυτού του καλοκαιριού .... από 23 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια που έβλεπα (πτώση απόδοσης στην μπαταρία ) ... φέτος την βλέπω αυτήν την πτώση στα 15 χιλιόμετρα .... οπότε το έχω για τα ψώνια μόνο σε κοντινές αποστάσεις .... του χρόνου πάμε για άλλες μπαταρίες .
> Και το χειρότερο? ... είναι ότι και να αλλάξω τώρα μπαταρίες .... όταν οι προηγούμενες με κάλυψαν για μια συνολική απόσταση 3.800 χιλιόμετρα . και οι μπαταρίες κοστίζουν 250 ευρώ .... ε τότε λες καλύτερα να έκαιγε κηροζίνη ! και πάλι πιο οικονομικό θα ήταν.
> Εγώ πάντως μια που μπήκα στον "χορό" θα χορέψω ... τι άλλο να κάνω? .... του χρόνου σκέφτομαι να βάλω σαν τελευταίο πείραμα μπαταρίες μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας της AGM .... θα δω και αυτές πόσο θα κρατήσουν και αν έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα ..... θα το μετατρέψω το Seckam με πηδάλια !!!



20P_4S_4B_BOSCH_750WATTS1.jpghttp://www.mediafire.com/view/?uo7zlkakgcd5lye

<a href="http://www.mediafire.com/view/?uo7zlkakgcd5lye" target="_blank">

----------


## Alekos Thes-niki

Πέτρο καλημέρα, όπως έγραψα και χτες μου κανε πολύ καλό που διαβασα για την απογοητευση σου απο τα seckam. Πραγματικά με κώπο μάζευα καποια λεφτά για μηχανακι και δεν ηθελα να κάνω μ@λ@κί@ και να πανε σχεδόν χαμμένα. Έχω έναν γνωστό που πλέκει διθύραμβους για το σεκαμ, αλλά τό χει μόνο 6 μηνες γιαυτο.

Γενικά ήμουν πολύ θετικός για ηλεκτρικό. Ωστόσο μόνο κάτι σε brizzatto ή tropical θα μπορούσες να πεις ότι αξίζει για ηλεκτρικό, τα οποία για λιθίου μπαταρίες (που θεωρώ τις σιλικόνης γανιασμα και πεταμα λεφτών) κάνουν 3 χιλιάρικα.
Ένα βενζινοπαπί 125 θέλει το πολύ 100-120 ευρω τον χρόνο σε καυσιμα/συντηρηση, και το κέρδος απο τη χρηση ηλεκτρικού (σύμφωνα με τον υπολογιστη κόστους της green motors - http://www.green-motors.gr/fsol_calc_green.html που φαντάζομαι θά'χεις τσεκάρει) είναι λέει 216 ευρω τον χρονο / 866 στα 4 χρόνια. Όμως κάθομαι εγώ με το μικρό μου το τσομπάνικο το μυαλό και λέω "όταν ένα παπί και μαλιστα μια χαρα μαρκα, μπορεις να το βρεις στα 700 και 800 ευρω..για ποια αποσβεση να μιλήσουμε, ακόμα και αν το φορτιζεις στη δουλειά και δεν πληρώνεις καν ρευμα!" 

Το λοιπόν για να μη σε κουράζω. Με αυτές τις συνθήκες έβγαλα ένα συμπέρασμα "μην μπλέκεις με ηλεκτρικό. Όχι ακόμα τουλάχιστον". 
Με την εμπειρία σου θα έβαζες κι εσυ σφραγιδα σε ενα τετοιο συμπερασμα?

-αυτά που λες αδερφέ και ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι που ειπες κάτι τόσο χρήσιμο

----------


## harrysk

Επειδή είμαι κάτοχος ενός BRIZZATO S εδώ και δυο χρονιά, απο την http://www.green-motors.gr/και θα ήθελα να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ. Το αγόρασα τον Αύγουστο του 2011 και μέχρι σήμερα, Αύγουστος 2013, έχω κάνει 9300 χλμ και οι μπαταρίες δεν έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου συμπεριφορά στην αυτονομία. Καθημερινά το χρησιμοποιώ για τη δουλειά μου και κάνω 23 χλμ. Το καλοκαίρι η αυτονομία του είναι στα 42 χλμ περίπου. Τις δύσκολες και κρύες μέρες του χειμώνα, η αυτονομία του πέφτει στα 28 χλμ. Τα 70 χλμ αυτονομίας που λέει στο site δεν τα είδα, γιατί πότε δεν πηγαίνω με 45 χλμ ταχύτητα επειδή το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο.Τα 35 όμως που λέει με max speed τα έχει εύκολα το καλοκαίρι. Εχει πέντε μπαταρίες που είναι οι SP27-12 τηςGREENSAVER. Οταν έψαχνα για ηλεκτροκίνητο όχημα, απέρριπτα αμέσως όσα είχαν άπλες μπαταρίες μολύβδου, για τα γνωστά προβλήματα που έχουν στις βαθιές εκφωρτίσεις. Μέχρι στιγμής το μηχανάκι έχει κάνει ότι ακριβώς υπόσχεται. 
Για οποιαδήποτε απορία μπορώ να σας διευκρινίσω ότι θέλετε. 
Φιλικά Χάρης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου φίλε Χάρη , έχουμε και λέμε 

2000 - 3000 ευρώ για την αγορά του 
+ 650 ευρώ θα χρειαστείς όπου νάναι για αντικατάσταση μπαταριών 5Χ130 ευρώ η μία 

είμαστε στα 2000 (αγορά σκούτερ)  + 650 (για μπαταρίες όπου ναναι) = 2650 

Έκανες 9.300 χιλιόμετρα και διαιρούμε δια τα 650 ευρώ για τις μπαταρίες που θα αλλάξεις (δεν σου βάζω κόστος της μηχανής ούτε το ρεύμα φόρτισης στις μπαταρίες)

Και έχουμε 14 ευρώ ανά χιλιόμετρο !! όταν ένα βενζινοκίνητο έχει 3 - 5 ευρώ στα 100 Km 

Μήπως μια Masseratti θα ήταν καλή λύση?

----------


## Dragonborn

> Έκανες 9.300 χιλιόμετρα και διαιρούμε δια τα 650 ευρώ για τις μπαταρίες που θα αλλάξεις (δεν σου βάζω κόστος της μηχανής ούτε το ρεύμα φόρτισης στις μπαταρίες)... Και έχουμε 14 ευρώ ανά χιλιόμετρο



Όχι, διαιρείς τα 650 ευρώ με τα 9300 km και έχεις 0,07 ευρώ ανά km ή 7 ευρώ ανά 100 km.

----------


## rkiller

> Γεια σου φίλε Χάρη , έχουμε και λέμε 
> 
> 2000 - 3000 ευρώ για την αγορά του 
> + 650 ευρώ θα χρειαστείς όπου νάναι για αντικατάσταση μπαταριών 5Χ130 ευρώ η μία 
> 
> είμαστε στα 2000 (αγορά σκούτερ)  + 650 (για μπαταρίες όπου ναναι) = 2650 
> 
> Έκανες 9.300 χιλιόμετρα και διαιρούμε δια τα 650 ευρώ για τις μπαταρίες που θα αλλάξεις (δεν σου βάζω κόστος της μηχανής ούτε το ρεύμα φόρτισης στις μπαταρίες)
> 
> ...



Έτσι όπως το έκανες βρήκες πόσα km κάνει με 1€..... φιλική διόρθωση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Όχι, διαιρείς τα 650 ευρώ με τα 9300 km και έχεις 0,07 ευρώ ανά km ή 7 ευρώ ανά 100 km.



τοσο μου ερχεται (ισως και λιγο πιο φτηνα) στο suzuki address 125,με αρκετα χιλιομετρα δικαβαλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έτσι όπως το έκανες βρήκες πόσα km κάνει με 1€..... φιλική διόρθωση.



Αλλιώς το παίρνω ... βγάζουμε στην άκρη το κόστος αγοράς (του σκούτερ ) και του ρεύματος φόρτισης ... και λέμε τώρα με τις επόμενες μπαταρίες που θα αλλάξει ... και δεδομένου ότι με αυτές τις μπαταρίες θα καλύψει 9.000 - 10.000 χιλιόμετρα.

Όταν το σετ Χ 5 μπαταρίες έχει 650 ... πόσο βγαίνει ανά χιλιόμετρο?  .. Ε βγαίνει 14 ευρώ ανά χιλιόμετρο

Όταν μετράμε κατανάλωση σε βενζινοκίνητο , μετράμε την κατανάλωση καυσίμου ανά χιλιόμετρο ή ανά 100Km ...  στην περίπτωση με μπαταρίες επειδή "κατανάλωση " λέγετε και η διάρκεια ζωής (της μπαταρίας) . τότε είναι πρακτικός 14 ευρώ στο χιλιόμετρο. (με αβάντα εκτός την κατανάλωση ρεύματος)

Εαν το αποτέλεσμα το παίρνουμε ως 0.069 λεπτά τότε σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω ποιο μηχανάκι έχει μέσα σε 2 χρόνια (πρακτική κατανάλωση συνόλου 650 ευρώ?)





> Αύγουστο του 2011 και μέχρι σήμερα, Αύγουστος 2013, έχω κάνει 9300 χλμ

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Όταν το σετ Χ 5 μπαταρίες έχει 650 ... πόσο βγαίνει* ανά* χιλιόμετρο?



Οταν λες "ανά" σημαίνει επιμερισμός, διανομή δηλαδή "διά" τα χιλιόμετρα.
Εχουμε 12 σοκολάτες και θα τις φάνε 3 άτομα. Πόσες σοκολάτες ανά άτομο θα δώσουμε; 12 διά 3 = 4 ανά άτομο
Πιο απλά αν έχουμε 12 σοκολάτες και 1 άτομο, μπορούν να δοθούν 12 ανά άτομο (δηλαδή όλες στον μοναδικό).

Αντίστοιχα, αν με κόστος αντικατάστασης μπαταριών €650 κάναμε μόνο 1 χιλιόμετρο θα είχαμε κόστος 650 €/km και αν κάνουμε 2km το κόστος γίνεται το μισό, δηλαδή 325€/km.

Δοκιμή: βρες την απάντηση με το δικό σου τρόπο, αν οι μπαταρίες άντεχαν μόνο 10km. Το κόστος θα ήταν 10/650=€0.015/km; Δηλαδή είναι φθηνότερο να αλλάζουμε τις μπαταρίες κάθε 10km;

*edit:*





> ... Εαν το αποτέλεσμα το παίρνουμε ως 0.069 λεπτά τότε σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω ποιο μηχανάκι έχει μέσα σε 2 χρόνια (πρακτική κατανάλωση συνόλου 650 ευρώ?)



Αν αλλάξει τώρα μπαταρίες θα έχει κόστος μεγαλύτερο από απλό scooter (με σημερινή τιμή βενζίνης θα ισοδυναμεί με κατανάλωση περίπου 4lt/100km ενώ ήδη κυκλοφορούν 100άρια με 2.7lt/100km).

----------


## harrysk

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα. Το κόστος αντικατάστασης των μπαταριών είναι 400 ευρώ. Αυτή τη τιμή μου είπε ο κύριος Μπάμπης που είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης της green-motors. Το σύνηθες, από τα λεγόμενα του, οι μπαταρίες αντέχουν περίπου 10 έως 12 χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα και σε κάποια περίπτωση ενός πελάτη του  και 17  χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα.Ας υποθέσουμε ότι αντέχει 10.000 χλμ.400/10.000=0,04 το χιλιόμετρο. Επί 100 = 4 ευρώ τα 100 χλμ. Στα 23 χλμ που κάνω κάθε μέρα ο φορτιστής καίει από 1270 έως 1380 watt(έχω βάλει μετρητή ενέργειας) μέσο όρο 1325 watt. Η διαφορά αυτή υπάρχει λόγο των συνθηκών κυκλοφορίας που δεν είναι πάντα ίδιες.1325 / 23 = 57,6087 επί 100 = 5760,87 watt.Περίπου 6 κιλοβάτ. 6 x0.14 = 0,84. Το συνολικό κόστος ανά 100 χλμ είναι λοιπόν 4+0,84=4,84 ευρώ ανά 100 χλμ. Οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές δίνουν 3,5 λίτρα ανά 100 χλμ. 3,5 επί 1,65 =5,775 μόνο για βενζίνη. Υπολογίστε και τα κόστη του service (ιμάντες ή αλυσίδες, λάδια, μπουζί, φίλτρα, κόστος εργασιών) εκτός από τα φρένα και είμαι ανοιχτός για οποιαδήποτε ποιο συμφέρουσα πρόταση. 
Φιλικά Χάρης.

Υ.Γ. Το κόστος αγοράς ήταν 1950 ευρώ το 2011.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το σύνηθες, από τα λεγόμενα του, οι μπαταρίες αντέχουν περίπου 10 έως 12 χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα και σε κάποια περίπτωση ενός πελάτη του και 17 χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα.



Είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος ! με όλον τον σεβασμό . Αυτό δεν μπορεί να το πει σε εμένα που έχω 2 σκούτερ (το ένα 250W μοτέρ ..48V μπαταρίες και ένα στα 1500W μοτέρ επίσης στα 48V ) 
1) Στο "μικρό" των 250W η καταστροφή της μπαταρίας ξεκίνησε στον πρώτο χρόνο κιόλας (και τι χρόνος σας λέω , απλά μόνο το καλοκαίρι / άνοιξη το δούλευα) δηλαδή ούτε 6 μήνες πρακτικώς . και τις μπαταρίες τις έβαζα με φροντίδα στο σπίτι να προστατευτούν από τα κρύα / και την απαραίτητη προγραμματισμένη φόρτιση τους. 
στους πρώτους μήνες οι μπαταρίες δεν "φούσκωσαν" αλλά είχαν φανερή διαφορά πτώσης απόδοσης ... π.χ. εκεί που καινούριο μπορούσε να κάνει με πλήρη ισχύ 35 χιλιόμετρα εμβέλεια .. έφτασε να κάνει 23 χιλιόμετρα με πλήρη ισχύ . και λίγο αργότερα στον χρόνο μέσα και μετά στα 15 χιλιόμετρα με το ζόρι ! και μιλάμε για δρόμους νορμάλ χωρίς ανηφόρες κτλ. Άσε που όταν είχα τα βαθιά προβλήματα πλήρους ισχύος με όριο τα 15 χιλιόμετρα είχαν αρχίσει να φουσκώνουν οι μπαταρίες και αντικατέστησα 2 φορτιστές που κάηκαν.

(ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ μόνο μια φορά δοκίμασα να τσεκάρω την εμβέλεια που έχει το κάθε σκούτερ στα όρια του  , από εκεί και πέρα στις καθημερινές μετακινήσεις δεν το εκφόρτωνα περισσότερο από το μισό.... για να μην μπουν υπόνοιες από κάποιους ότι "σκότωσα" τις μπαταρίες επειδή τις εκφώρτιζα πλήρως)

Το μικρό των 250W έκανε περίπου 3000 χιλιόμετρα (δεν έχει χιλιομετρητή και το υπολογίζω με την συχνότητα χρήσης και την καθημερινή στάνταρ απόσταση όπου πήγαινα ) . Το κόστος αντικατάστασης για νέες μπαταρίες (απλές) έχουν 250 ευρώ. Τώρα και ένας βλάκας θα καταλάβει ότι για απόσταση 3000 χιλιομέτρων με κόστος μπαταριών 250 ευρώ κάτι δεν πάει καλά σε σύγκριση π.χ. με μια μερσεντές 

2) Στο δε "μεγάλο" σκούτερ των 1500W / 48V . έκανε συνολικά 4000 χιλιόμετρα (έχει χιλιομετρητή) . και τα συμπτώματα είναι τα ίδια με του "μικρού" . Συμπεριλαμβανομένων και ενός φορτιστή που καταστράφηκε και αυτός. εκτός από τις μπαταρίες που και αυτές έγιναν καρπούζια. Και κόστος αντικατάστασης τους θέλει επίσης 250 ευρώ .

Τώρα κάθομαι και λέω τι μ@λ@κ@ς που είμαι .. και με τα 2 σκούτερ έκανα συνολικά 3000 το μικρό + 4000 το μεγάλο = 7000 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα .. και εκτός το κόστος και των 2 σκούτερ στις αρχικές καινούριες μπαταρίες που είχε (250 ευρώ + 250 ) = 500 ευρώ (που φυσικά περιλαμβάνονταν μέσα στην αγορά ολόκληρου του σκούτερ ) .. τώρα καλούμαι να τις αντικαταστήσω τις μπαταρίες με άλλα 500 ευρώ! ... Με την Μέγιστη ελπίδα να κάνω 7000 χιλιόμετρα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση!





> Υπολογίστε και τα κόστη του service (ιμάντες ή αλυσίδες, λάδια, μπουζί, φίλτρα, κόστος εργασιών) εκτός από τα φρένα και είμαι ανοιχτός για οποιαδήποτε ποιο συμφέρουσα πρόταση.



Εγώ πουλάω το Seckam 1500W / 48V . Με 800 ευρώ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και μπαταρίες καινούριες) ... αρχική αγορά του ήταν 1700 ευρώ . Αυτή είναι η δική μου "συμφέρουσα " πρόταση ! Όποιος είναι μάγκας ας τολμήσει να το αγοράσει! Και κυρίως ο κύριος "Μπάμπης" που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω ... εμ για να σε δω !

Οι εγγύηση των μπαταριών που δίνει ο οποιωσδήποτε "Μπάμπης" είναι 1 χρόνου και στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 18 μήνες αν έχει κάποιο κιτ μετατροπής . Αυτό και μόνο του λέει πολλά και είναι αδύνατον να καλυφθούν 10.000 χιλιόμετρα σε μέσες συνθήκες από ένα Αυτοκίνητο ως διαδρομή σε χιλιόμετρα ... πόσο μάλλον από έναν "ποδηλάτη" και να συμπίπτει να το δουλεύει το σκούτερ και μέσα στον χειμώνα για να καλύψει τόσα χιλιόμετρα !!! .. και μάλιστα για κάποιον και "ειδική περίπτωση " όπως λέει που έκανε και 17.000 χιλιόμετρα !!

----------


## harrysk

Φίλε μου ο κύριος Μπάμπης αντιπροσωπεύει μια εταιρία και εγώ προσωπικά καμιά. Αν είδες στο αρχικό μου ποστ έγραψα ότι καταθέτω τη προσωπική μου εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο σκούτερ που είμαι ιδιοκτήτης. Η δική σου εμπειρία σίγουρα δεν είναι και τόσο καλή. Πολλοί κάνουμε κινήσεις για το συμφέρον μας,άλλα μερικές φορές δεν μας βγαίνει σε κάλο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Φίλε μου ο κύριος Μπάμπης αντιπροσωπεύει μια εταιρία και εγώ προσωπικά καμιά. Αν είδες στο αρχικό μου ποστ έγραψα ότι καταθέτω τη προσωπική μου εμπειρία στο συγκεκριμένο σκούτερ που είμαι ιδιοκτήτης. Η δική σου εμπειρία σίγουρα δεν είναι και τόσο καλή. Πολλοί κάνουμε κινήσεις για το συμφέρον μας,άλλα μερικές φορές δεν μας βγαίνει σε κάλο.



Φίλε δεν σου εναντιώνομαι , παραθέτουμε απόψεις και εμπειρίες δικές μας που τις "ζήσαμε " στην πράξη . Και νομίζω οι απόψεις και εμπειρίες κάθε "Μπάμπη" πρέπει να μπαίνουν τελευταίες και με ψιλά γράμματα όπως ακριβώς κάνουν π.χ. οι τράπεζες!
Ήδη και μόνος σου ανάφερες τα εξής 




> Τα 70 χλμ αυτονομίας που λέει στο site δεν τα είδα, γιατί πότε δεν πηγαίνω με 45 χλμ ταχύτητα επειδή το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο.



Βλέπεις ? και ίσα ίσα επειδή ΔΕΝ πηγαίνεις με παραπάνω από 45 χλμ (που υποτίθεται με λιγότερη ταχύτητα μπορεί να είναι ποιο οικονομικό και να κάνει τα χιλιόμετρα εμβέλειας που "υπόσχεται" ... εμ ΔΕΝ τα κάνει ούτε αυτά . (γιατί προφανώς στα εργοστασιακά τέστ απόδοσης έβαλαν μια μαιμού να το καβαλήσει που ζυγίζει 25 κιλά αντί 70 - 100 που είμαστε εμείς) .. ή το οδήγησαν μη επανδρωμένο !





> επειδή το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο



Πράγματι είναι επικίνδυνο όχημα ... και αυτό το κατάλαβα όταν ήμουν σε κίνηση πάνω στον δρόμο και από πίσω μου είχε άλλα αυτοκίνητα ... σκάει μια ασφάλεια 40Α ? (αν θυμάμαι καλά) εξαιτίας κάποιας ανηφόρας κοντά σε γέφυρα όπου πλησίαζα (δεν ήταν μόνο η ανηφόρα που έφταιγε όπως διαπίστωσα αργότερα ... αλλά και επειδή είχαν φουσκώσει οι μπαταρίες νωρίτερα ) . ενώ σε τέτοια φάση δεν πρέπει να σταματάς ούτε με φρενάρισμα . το τι βρισίδι έφαγα εκεί από τους πίσω μου δεν περιγράφεται .  

Ήδη και το ότι όλες οι εταιρίες δεν δίνουν εγγύηση για τις μπαταρίες περισσότερο του 1 χρόνου (στην δικιά μου περίπτωση 6 μήνες !) επαναλαμβάνω ότι είναι αδύνατον να προσφέρουν αυτά που "υπόσχονται".  
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση για να κάνεις περισσότερα χιλιόμετρα με της ίδιας εγγύησης μπαταρίες , είναι να είσαι καθημερινά και ολημερίς πάνω στο σκούτερ συνεχώς στην κίνηση , έτσι ώστε να μπορέσεις να καλύψεις τα χιλιόμετρα που "υπόσχονται" , (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και της ελαφριάς μαιμούς για οδηγό) επειδή πιστεύω οι μπαταρίες το ζόρι το έχουν στην προθεσμία περισσότερο του χρόνου ( εντός εγγύησης) . παρά η "καθυστερημένη " χρονικά χρήση τους και μέχρι εκτός και μετά της εγγύησης τους που βαίνει ασύμφορη.

----------


## kpetros

εχω cbf125 ..... με 10ευρο βενζινη , βγαζω σταθερα 260-270κμ 
βαλε ασφαλεια , βαλε κανα λαδακι που κοστιζει 12ε , αντε και 13ε τα τελη κυκλ
με 300ε , εισαι αρχοντας για εναν χρονο


50ε πιο ακριβα απτα πολυποθιτα ηλεκτρικα ...... 
σε ποιον ακριβος τομεα "αξιζουν" ?

----------


## harrysk

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
Ζητώ συγνώμη για την παραπλανητική αναφορά μου στα 45 χλμ ταχύτητας. Εννοώ ότι θεωρώ επικίνδυνο να πηγαίνω με τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα στον δρόμο όταν τα αυτοκίνητα γύρω μου πηγαίνουν με 60 – 70 χλμ την ώρα. Ακολουθώ δηλαδή το ρεύμα της κυκλοφορίας και δεν πηγαίνω τόσο σιγά. Ακριβώς γιαυτό το λόγο δεν έχω δει τα 70 χλμ αυτονομίας. Εχω δει όμως 42 χλμ αυτονομίας με τέρμα το γκάζι το καλοκαίρι, που ο κύριος Μπάμπης λέει ότι έχει 35 χλμ. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει πέσει έξω σ' αυτά που μου υποσχέθηκε αρχικά και για την αυτονομία(35 χλμ ενώ φτάνει τα 42 χλμ) και για τη ζωή των μπαταριών (σίγουρα 10.000 χλμ και έχω κάνει 9349 σήμερα) και τελική ταχύτητα 70 χλμ. Δηλαδή ο άνθρωπος δεν μου έχει πει ψέματα σε κάτι μέχρι τώρα. 
Ως αναφορά για τις καταναλώσεις με άλλα μηχανάκια που είχα (CB 250RS, HONDA C50, HONDA INNOVA 125) οι καταναλώσεις ήταν από 6,5 έως 4,5 λίτρα βενζίνης, για κάθε 100 χλμ. Με βάση αυτών των μετρήσεων που είχα αποφάσισα να δοκιμάσω και ένα ηλεκτρικό, όμως αρχικό μου μέλημα ήταν να έχει μπαταρίες που αντέχουν στις βαθιές εκφορτίσεις. Με βάση λοιπόν τα δικά μου δεδομένα, οι καταναλώσεις που έχω είναι ποιο συμφέρουσες στο ηλεκτρικό αντί του μηχανοκίνητου. Κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να οδηγεί καλύτερα από μένα και να είναι ποιο οικονομικό το βενζινοκίνητο.
Ως αναφορά τώρα για τις συντηρήσεις ήθελα περίπου 100 ευρώ το χρόνο (δυο σέρβις από 50 ευρώ) χωρίς λάστιχα και φρένα. Υπάρχει και η επιλογή να μην κάνεις τα προγραμματισμένα σέρβις στο μηχανάκι (αφού προχωράει εντάξει είναι) και να σου στοιχίζει λιγότερο. (Αυτό έκανε και ο γαμπρός μου και πλήρωσε τελικά 400 ευρώ για μπιέλα).
Εκτός αυτού είναι και άλλοι παράγοντες. Αθόρυβη λειτουργία, χωρίς καυσαέρια, δεν σε νοιάζει αν έχουν απεργία τα βενζινάδικα, πρωτοπορία στη τεχνολογία. Μη μου πείτε καθαρό όχημα με βρώμικο ρεύμα γιατί οι εκπομπές καυσαερίων της δεή έχουν μειωθεί πολύ με τα φωτοβολταϊκά. (ΑΠΕ)
Το πόσο τελικά θα στοιχίσει θα το δούμε όταν έρθει η ώρα της αλλαγής των μπαταριών.(Ελπίζω να αργήσει).

----------


## harrysk

Βρήκα και μια έρευνα από το mototriti για τα έξοδα ενός βενζινοκίνητου σκούτερ.

http://www.mototriti.gr/data/news/pr...news/96313.asp

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Χάρη για εξήγησε μου κάτι . λες ότι οι μπαταρίες σου είναι αυτές (SP27-12 τηςGREENSAVER. ) και ότι η αντικατάσταση τους κοστίζει 400 ευρώ (όπως το ανέφερες) 
Εγώ λίγο ποιο παραπάνω σου ανέφερα ότι κοστίζουν 650 ευρώ . δεν ξέρω τώρα τι στέκει με αυτές στο κόστος γιατί είδα εδώ παρακάτω.

http://www.norstarenergy.com/battery...saver-sp27-12/

Είναι λογικά 27 ΑΗ μπαταρίες Χ 5 μπαταρίες Χ τιμή έκαστης 132 δολλάρια = 660 δολλάρια . 

Ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά και είναι 12 ΑΗ ? και το SP27 να είναι τύπος της μπαταρίας?

Ίσως να στέκουν αυτά που λες για τα 10.000 χιλιόμετρα που έκανες γιατί αυτές οι μπαταρίες που έχεις είναι ποιοτικός καλύτερες από τις δικές μου ... αλλά πάλι παίζεται στο ότι το δικό σου σκούτερ έχει Χ 1 μπαταρία παραπάνω από τις 4 που έχω εγώ . αυτό βοηθάει πολύ .... άλλο σκούτερ που δουλεύει με 48V και άλλο με 60V . Παίζεται επίσης και στο ότι οι δικές σου ανά τεμάχιο είναι ακριβές .

----------


## tasos987

Χαρη & Πετρο καλησπερα,
Μια ερωτηση αν μου επιτρεπεται. Τα οχηματα που εχετε στην κατοχη σας , εκτος απο μπαταριες στο ηλεκτρικο τους κυκλωμα εχουν ενα ελεγκτη (controller) και ενα μοτερ DC.
Ο καθε κ. Μπαμπης σας εχει δωσει καποια ενδεικτικη τιμη για την αντικατασταση τους (χτυπα ξυλο) σε περιπτωση βλαβης τους ? Αληθεια, επισκευαζονται ? Εδω η στο εξωτερικο ?
Υπαρχει καποιος ενδεικτικος χρονος ζωης αυτων ?
P.S.
Τελικα ηταν παραπανω απο μια ερωτηση. Ελπιζω να μην χρεωνετε με το κοματι :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Χαρη & Πετρο καλησπερα,
> Μια ερωτηση αν μου επιτρεπεται. Τα οχηματα που εχετε στην κατοχη σας , εκτος απο μπαταριες στο ηλεκτρικο τους κυκλωμα εχουν ενα ελεγκτη (controller) και ενα μοτερ DC.
> Ο καθε κ. Μπαμπης σας εχει δωσει καποια ενδεικτικη τιμη για την αντικατασταση τους (χτυπα ξυλο) σε περιπτωση βλαβης τους ? Αληθεια, επισκευαζονται ? Εδω η στο εξωτερικο ?
> Υπαρχει καποιος ενδεικτικος χρονος ζωης αυτων ?
> P.S.
> Τελικα ηταν παραπανω απο μια ερωτηση. Ελπιζω να μην χρεωνετε με το κοματι



Ο δικός μου προμηθευτής μου είπε περίπου (στα προφορικά και ανεπίσημα) πόσο περίπου μπορεί να κοστίζει το καθένα ... τις ξέχασα τις τιμές και δεν τις θυμάμαι πλέον γιατί με το που τις άκουσα έπαθα γενική αμνησία από εκεί και ύστερα ! 
Από ότι είχα καταλάβει ο κοντρόλερ / χειρόγκαζο / και ψιλομερεμέτια ήταν λογικές τιμές . 

όσον αφορά για μοτέρ κομπλέ ενσωματωμένης ρόδας εκεί σαν να έδειχνε ότι ίσως και να μην μπορεί να φέρει ανταλλακτικά . Ναι μεν είπε κάποια τιμή .. αλλά με υπεκφυγές π.χ. ότι μπορεί να κάνει τόσο ... αλλά θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο για να σου πω στα σίγουρα !! και ακόμα παίρνει τηλέφωνα για να μου απαντήσει.





> σε περιπτωση βλαβης τους ? Αληθεια, επισκευαζονται ? Εδω η στο εξωτερικο ?



Για κάποιον που πιάνουν τα χέρια του δεν είναι δύσκολο να το επισκευάσει ο ίδιος άλλωστε είναι 2 - 3 πράγματα απλά . που όλα είναι βγάλε βάλε με τα ανάλογα βύσματα τους . απλά πρέπει να αντιληφθείς την αιτία και τον λόγο της βλάβης και να βρεθούν τα ανταλλακτικά που θέλεις .

Τώρα αν μιλάμε για εις βάθος επισκευές π.χ. επισκευή του ίδιου του κοντρόλ εκεί σίγουρα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να υπάρχει τέτοιο σέρβις στην Ελλάδα.
όσο για το μοτέρ στην ρόδα ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μοτέρ , πιστεύω μπορεί να φτιαχτεί και στην Ελλάδα από περιελιξάδες . δεν έχουν τίποτε κορυφαίες καινοτομίες αυτά τα μοτέρ ώστε να μην μπορείς να τα βάλεις χέρι και μόνος σου.
Για τα υπόλοιπα μέρη π.χ. υδραυλικά φρένα /λάστιχα / ασεξουάρ η διαδικασία επισκευής είναι παρόμοιες με τα βενζινοκίνητα . 





> Υπαρχει καποιος ενδεικτικος χρονος ζωης αυτων ?



Ενδεικτικός χρόνος ζωής υπάρχει από ότι βλέπω σε όλους αυτούς π.χ. 2 χρόνια για το σκούτερ .. αλλά διαφορετική εγγύηση για της μπαταρίες κτλ 
δεν υπάρχουν τόσο μεγάλες "φοβίες" για την εγγύηση π.χ. στα μοτέρ τους ή στα φρένα τους .. αφού τα μοτέρ τους είναι απίθανο να χαλάσουν και τα υδραυλικά φρένα που είναι παρόμοια με των βενζινοκίνητων δεν εμπνέουν σοβαρούς λόγους ανησυχίας .

----------


## tasos987

Πετρο,
Αναφορικα με το μοτερ, νομιζω πως συνηθως εχουν 1 εως 4 Hall sensor αναλογα με τον κατασκευαστη. Επισης λογικα θα πρεπει να εχει και θερμικα. Αληθεια,ειναι τελειως στεγανα ? Με τα νερα πως τα πανε?

----------


## harrysk

Καλησπέρα.
Οι μπαταρίες που βρήκες είναι αυτές που έχω. (12V 27Ah) Υποθέτω ότι επειδή αυτός αγοράζει ποσότητες να πετυχαίνει και καλύτερες τιμές, και να τις δίνει 400 ευρώ τα 5 τεμάχια. 
Τον πήρα τηλέφωνο πριν από λίγη ώρα και τον ρώτησα για τις τιμές. Ο controller κοστίζει 250 ευρώ και ο κινητήρας 400 ευρώ. (αν χρειαστεί να γίνει αντικατάσταση λόγο κλοπής παράδειγμα)
Τις επισκευές μου είπε ότι τις κάνει εδώ. Ενδεικτικός χρόνος ζωής δεν υπάρχει. Στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν μπορείς να πεις σίγουρα για χρόνο ζωής. Αγοράζεις παράδειγμα μια τηλεόραση και δουλεύει 40 χρονιά, ή μπορεί να σου χαλάσει την άλλη μέρα. Για τους κινητήρες μου είπε ότι έχει μηχανάκια που έχουν κάνει 120.000 χλμ, και έχει αντικαταστήσει ρουλεμάν. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν του ήρθε μηχανάκι με καμένη περιέλιξη. Ενα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισε, και δεν ήταν δική του ευθύνη, σε ένα μηχανάκι που τον έπιασε λάστιχο, δεν είχαν σφίξει καλά τη πίσω ρόδα στο βουλκανιζατέρ,περιστράφηκε εσωτερικά ο κινητήρας και έκοψε τα καλώδια. Οποιαδήποτε όμως βλάβη και αν προκύψει, την επισκευάζει εδώ. 
Στα νερά δεν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα αρκεί να μην μείνεις μέσα για πάρα πολύ ώρα. Υπάρχει στεγανότητα με στυπιοθλίπτες, αλλά δεν νομίζω να αντέξει σε εμβαπτισμό. Ο συγκεκριμένος κινητήρας που έχει το δικό μου, έχει 1 hall sensor και διμεταλλικό θερμικό.

----------


## button

καλησπέρα 

Τελικά εχω χαλασμένο φορτιστεί και νέος κάνει 50€ περίπου σκεφτόμουν αν μπορώ να βάλω φορτιστή μπαταριών αυτοκινήτου  και να βάλω μπαταρίες παράλληλα ειναι 4 12v 12A 

ειναι καλή ηδέα η όχι

----------


## katmadas

Γενικα η παραλληλη φορτιση ειναι προτιμοτερη απο την εν σειρα....
Αλλα αυτος ο φορτιστης θα πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλος...

Ας πουμε αν ειναι 8 αμπερ θα σου φορτιζει τις μπαταριες σε κανα 6ωρο και θα ειναι καλα...


Αν ειναι οπως μικροτερος?

Μεγαλυτερος δεν λεει παντως για να κρατησουν οι μπαταριες αρκετο καιρο...

----------


## button

έναν τέτοιο http://www.tiletechniki.gr/product.asp?catid=1249

----------


## katmadas

> έναν τέτοιο http://www.tiletechniki.gr/product.asp?catid=1249



Ωραιο μου φαινεται καταλληλο και φτηνο....
Τωρα μπορει κανας αλλος να λεει αλλα....

----------


## button

> Ωραιο μου φαινεται καταλληλο και φτηνο....
> Τωρα μπορει κανας αλλος να λεει αλλα....



άρα ψάχνω κάποιον γύρο στα 8Α 
άλλα αν είναι 10 η 12Α μπορώ να μειώσω τα Α 

το αλλο ερωτημα οταν φτασει 100% φιρτιση θα το κοβει ο φορτιστης ? η πρέπει να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα

----------


## stylianos1

συνήθως οι φτηνιάριδες δεν κόβουν 
αντιθέτως αν περιμένεις να ( μηδενίσουν ) τα Α τότε μπορεί να ανεβάσει ταση αρκετά ψηλά ίσως και 16- 17ν οπότε αν το αφήσεις αρκετές ώρες εκεί ψηλά 
θα σου κάνει ζημιά

εγώ σε έναν δικό μου ( του κιλού) μετά απο μετρήσεις είδα ότι μόλις κατέβει το ρεύμα φόρτισης στο 1Α είναι περίπου στα 14,5ν 
οπότε μόλις πέσει το ρεύμα εκεί κοντά την βγάζω και δεν την αφήνω παραπάνω για να μην κάνω ζημιά

----------


## button

http://www.perfectools.gr/index.php?...product_id=185

τελικά παρήγγειλα αυτόν και τον λάθος

θα είναι εντάξει?





> Σύνδεση σε ρεύμα 230 V/50 Hz, Tάση φόρτισης 6 V και 12V,   Για μπαταρίες μολύβδου: Αυτοκίνητα:       20-120 Αh                                     Μοτοποδήλατα:  3,7-30 Ah Ρεύμα φόρτισης:   Αυτοκίνητο                                    Μοτοποδηλατα Στα 6 V               8 A eff./ 5,6 A arith.                        0,85  A eff. / 0,55 A arith. Στα 12 V             6,5 A eff./ 4,6 A arith.                     1,2 A  eff. / 0,8 A arith. Εξοπλισμός: Μεταλλικό περίβλημα, Χειρολαβή, Ενσωματωμένο αμπερόμετρο για  την παρακολούθηση της φόρτισης και την ένδειξη της τάσης του ρεύματος  ανά πάσα στιγμή, Διακόπτη αλλαγής 6 V -12V, Προστασία υπερφόρτισης και  βραχυκυκλώματος, Καλώδιο με δυνατές δαγκάνες, Κατασκευή με καλή μόνωση.

----------


## button

Πως να συνδέσω 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά και παράλληλα γιατί δοκίμασα κάτι και δεν γίνεται

Σύνδεσα όλες τις μπαταρίες σε μια κλεμα και απο εκεί τράβηξα σε 2η κλεμα που είναι σε σειρά και σε 3η κλεμα που είναι παράλληλα άλλα το πρόβλημα είναι στις γέφυρες κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα και δεν βλέπω να κάνω κάτι λάθος ??  

Τώρα τις έβαλα να φορτίζουν

----------


## button

Δοκίμασα τόσες φορές με το φορτιστή αυτοκίνητου και η μπαταρίες δεν αποδίδουν όπως έπρεπε

----------


## button

........................

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> *Πως να συνδέσω 4 μπαταρίες σε σειρά και παράλληλα γιατί δοκίμασα κάτι και δεν γίνεται
> *
> Σύνδεσα όλες τις μπαταρίες σε μια κλεμα και απο εκεί τράβηξα σε 2η κλεμα που είναι σε σειρά και σε 3η κλεμα που είναι παράλληλα άλλα το πρόβλημα είναι στις γέφυρες κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα και δεν βλέπω να κάνω κάτι λάθος ??  
> 
> Τώρα τις έβαλα να φορτίζουν







> Δοκίμασα τόσες φορές με το φορτιστή αυτοκίνητου και η μπαταρίες δεν αποδίδουν όπως έπρεπε







> ........................



Καλησπέρα, 

Δώσε μας στοιχεία τάσης, τύπου και χωρητικότητας μπαταριών που θες να φορτίσεις, εάν είναι εφικτό.. :Smile:

----------


## button

Είναι 4 μπαταρίες 12v 12Ah και ο φορτιστής είναι http://www.perfectools.gr/index.php?...product_id=185 και τις φορτίζω παράλληλα 
και δίνω τροφοδοσία σε μηχανάκι σε σειρά .

Τα στοιχειά μπαταρίας είναι 
GB12-12(12V12Ah)
Sealed Lead Acid Battlery

Cycle use 14.5-14.9V
Standby use 13.5-13.8V
Initial current 3.6A

Στην αρχή το πρόβλημα ήταν ο μανισιος φορτιστής που φόρτιζε σε σειρά και έδινε λάθος τάση τις φόρτιζε μέχρι 30% περίπου 
τώρα με νέο φορτιστή η φόρτιση είναι περίπου στο 55-60%  και δεν αρκεί για μια διαδρομή 5-6 χιλιόμετρον ενώ έπρεπε να φτάνει για 3-4 διαδρομές , ενώ βλέπεις να πηγαίνει μια χαρά μετά απο 2κμ πέφτει δραματικά η απόδοση

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

Μάλιστα..να φανταστώ ότι η χρήση τους είναι σε ηλεκτρικό δίκυκλο (σκούτερ) ; Ας τα πάρουμε ένα ένα, ο φορτιστής που μου δείχνεις είναι ικανός να φορτίσει αυτές τις μπαταρίες σε παράλληλη σύνδεση! σύμφωνα με τα χαρακτηριστικά του στην ιστοσελίδα. Συνδέεις τους θετικούς πόλους των μπαταριών μαζί και τους συνδέεις στο θετικό (κόκκινο καλώδιο του φορτιστή). Το ίδιο κάνεις με τους αρνητικούς πόλους των μπαταριών αντίστοιχα στο αρνητικό (μαύρο καλώδιο του φορτιστή). Αναλόγως την κατάσταση τους θα δείς στο αμπερόμετρο του φορτιστή αν τραβάνε αμπέρ και φυσικά κρατάνε ενέργεια στο τέλος της φόρτισης τους. 

Εάν είναι άδειες και πέσουν γρήγορα τα Αμπέρ όταν τις βάλεις για φόρτιση, αυτό δεν είναι θετικό σημάδι ζωής. Χωρίς να θέλω να σε απογοητέψω και συγχώρα με αν γίνομαι κουραστικός, αυτές οι μπαταρίες (τύπου ups) που λέμε, έχουν σύντομη ημερομηνία λήξης ως προιόντα. Ειδικά όταν αντλείς πολλά αμπέρ που συνήθως τα προχειροκατασκευασμένα μοτέρ των ηλεκτρικών δίκυκλων φροντίζουν με τον καλύτερο τρόπο να τις ξεζουμίζουν. Θα μου πείς πρότεινε μου κάτι καλύτερο...δύσκολη κουβέντα ακόμα..

Ελπίζω να ήμουν κατατοπιστικός, αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι άλλο...μετά χαράς :Smile:

----------


## button

Δηλαδή φταίει που άδειασαν γρήγορα και τώρα έπαθαν ζημία ..
Και αυτές μπαταρίες τις πήρα απο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και είχα πει γιατί τις θέλω

φαντάζομαι εγγύηση ούτε για αστείο

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Δηλαδή φταίει που άδειασαν γρήγορα και τώρα έπαθαν ζημία ..
> *Και αυτές μπαταρίες τις πήρα απο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και είχα πει γιατί τις θέλω
> *
> φαντάζομαι εγγύηση ούτε για αστείο



Η πιο σύντομη και ανώδυνη λύση (κατά ένα μέρος)  που προτείνω είναι αν έχεις χώρο στο δίκυκλο να βάλεις μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες καλής ποιότητας και όχι sealed μολύβδου (τύπου ups).

----------


## danah

Καλημέρα,
έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ εδώ και 3 χρόνια,χάλασε ο φορτιστής,έδινε συνέχεια ρεύμα και έλιωσε τις μπαταρίες.
Η μπαταρία είναι 48V 12Ah λιθίου ,δηλαδή 4 μπαταρίες 12v αν κατάλαβα καλά :Smile: 
Μου ζητάνε 430 euro για καινούργιες μπαταρίες και φορτιστή(ο φορτιστής έχει 30 euro)
Εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβά η αυτές είναι η τιμές;

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Καλημέρα,
> έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ εδώ και 3 χρόνια,χάλασε ο φορτιστής,έδινε συνέχεια ρεύμα και έλιωσε τις μπαταρίες.
> Η μπαταρία είναι 48V 12Ah λιθίου ,δηλαδή 4 μπαταρίες 12v αν κατάλαβα καλά
> Μου ζητάνε 430 euro για καινούργιες μπαταρίες και φορτιστή(ο φορτιστής έχει 30 euro)
> Εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβά η αυτές είναι η τιμές;



Καλημέρα, καλώς όρισες στην κοινότητα. 
Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή σου έχεις 4 μπαταρίες λιθίου των 12v σε σύνδεση σειράς στα 48v. Υπάρχουν 2 τύποι λιθίου που εφοδιάζουν οι κατασκευαστές των σκούτερ, ο ένας είναι ιόντων λιθίου (lithium ion) και ο άλλος λιθίου φωσφορικού σιδήρου (LiFePO4).Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στα χαρακτηριστικά του σκούτερ ή στο εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή για να δεις τον τύπο των μπαταριών που έχει.

Ας περάσουμε στην ερώτηση σου





> Εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβά η αυτές είναι η τιμές;



Η τεχνολογία μπαταριών λιθίου *είναι αρκετά ακριβότερη σε κόστος* σε σχέση με τις κλασσικές μπαταρίες μολύβδου που χρησιμοποιούμε πολλά χρόνια μέχρι σήμερον. Οπότε το κόστος κυμαίνετε σε τέτοια επίπεδα και αναλόγως την χωρητικότητα των στοιχείων μεγαλώνει.

----------


## sofos7

> Καλημέρα,
> έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ εδώ και 3 χρόνια,χάλασε ο φορτιστής,έδινε συνέχεια ρεύμα και έλιωσε τις μπαταρίες.
> Η μπαταρία είναι 48V 12Ah λιθίου ,δηλαδή 4 μπαταρίες 12v αν κατάλαβα καλά
> Μου ζητάνε 430 euro για καινούργιες μπαταρίες και φορτιστή(ο φορτιστής έχει 30 euro)
> Εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβά η αυτές είναι η τιμές;



Δεν είναι ακριβά είναι πανάκριβα... (είναι απλά κλέφτες)
Πάρε 4 σαν αυτές: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Super...item4613528519

και καθάρισες... (θα έχεις και 27Ah μετά!!!)

----------


## leosedf

FYI ΟΛΕΣ οι λιθίου ανεξαρτήτως χημείας ονομάζονται ιόντων λιθίου.

----------

ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε (29-06-14)

----------


## danah

> Καλημέρα, καλώς όρισες στην κοινότητα. 
> Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή σου έχεις 4 μπαταρίες λιθίου των 12v σε σύνδεση  σειράς στα 48v. Υπάρχουν 2 τύποι λιθίου που εφοδιάζουν οι κατασκευαστές  των σκούτερ, ο ένας είναι ιόντων λιθίου (lithium ion) και ο άλλος  λιθίου φωσφορικού σιδήρου (LiFePO4).Μπορείς να κοιτάξεις στα  χαρακτηριστικά του σκούτερ ή στο εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή για να δεις  τον τύπο των μπαταριών που έχει.



Ευχαριστω και καλός σας βρήκα,
δεν εχω το εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή αλλα μπορώ να ρωτήσω στο μαγαζί.





> Δεν είναι ακριβά είναι πανάκριβα... (είναι απλά κλέφτες)
> Πάρε 4 σαν αυτές: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Super...item4613528519
> 
> και καθάρισες... (θα έχεις και 27Ah μετά!!!)



δηλαδή θα μπορούσα να πάρω αυτές τις μπαταρίες και να έχω ίδιο αποτέλεσμα,άμα είναι παίρνω 8 να έχω  στην άκρη :Smile: 





> (θα έχεις και 27Ah μετά!!!)



επειδή δεν ξέρω τίποτα από μπαταρίες,θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση η μπαταρία με 27Ah;

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ Ε

> Δεν είναι ακριβά είναι πανάκριβα... (είναι απλά κλέφτες)
> Πάρε 4 σαν αυτές: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-12V-Super...item4613528519
> 
> και καθάρισες... (θα έχεις και 27Ah μετά!!!)



Καλησπέρα, 
στο σύνδεσμο που προτείνεις η  μπαταρία είναι 12v με χωρητικότητα 6800mAh :Confused1:  Δεν είναι εφικτό να ανταπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις ενός κλασικού ηλεκτροκινητήρα σκούτερ.





> Ευχαριστω και καλός σας βρήκα,
> δεν εχω το εγχειρίδιο του κατασκευαστή αλλα μπορώ να ρωτήσω στο μαγαζί.
> 
> 
> δηλαδή θα μπορούσα να πάρω αυτές τις μπαταρίες και να έχω ίδιο αποτέλεσμα,άμα είναι παίρνω 8 να έχω  στην άκρη
> 
> 
> επειδή δεν ξέρω τίποτα από μπαταρίες,θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση η μπαταρία με 27Ah;



Καλησπέρα,

Ενα παράδειγμα είναι αυτό http://www.ebay.com/itm/48V-12AH-Por...item20e72e508e

Σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα που μας έχεις δώσει μεχρι στιγμής. Καλό θα ήταν να γνωρίζουμε τις διαστάσεις του πακέτου μπαταριών λιθίου που είχες. 

Ανεβαίνοντας σε χωρητικότητα μπαταριών, σαφώς θα παρατείνεις την διάρκεια οδήγησης (χλμ) ανάλογα με την χρήση στο γκάζι, ανηφόρες κτλ. Επίσης θα χρειαστείς τον ανάλογο φορτιστή για την χωρητικότητα μπαταριών που επιλέγεις.

----------


## danah

http://ecomoving.gr/bikes_mojo.php

αυτό είναι,το δικό μου είναι 48V/500W

----------


## sofos7

> Καλησπέρα, 
> στο σύνδεσμο που προτείνεις η  μπαταρία είναι 12v με χωρητικότητα 6800mAh Δεν είναι εφικτό να ανταπεξέλθουν στις απαιτήσεις ενός κλασικού ηλεκτροκινητήρα σκούτερ.



Λάθος μου,δεν πρόσεξα πώς είναι για 48ν μοτέρ, οπότε δεν μας κάνουν,θα πρέπει να πάρεις 8 απο αύτες που πρότεινα πρίν και να συνδέσεις 2 παρα/λα και μετα τα 4 ζευγάρια στην σειρά για να έχεις 13,6Ah. (130ευρώ περίπου)
Ή 8 απο αυτές με την παραπάνω σύνδεση: http://www.ebay.com/itm/KDQ16-EU-plu...item1c377a3a69
για να έχεις 19,6Ah. (170ευρώ περίπου)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καλημέρα,
> έχω ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ εδώ και 3 χρόνια,χάλασε ο φορτιστής,έδινε συνέχεια ρεύμα και έλιωσε τις μπαταρίες.
> Η μπαταρία είναι 48V 12Ah λιθίου ,δηλαδή 4 μπαταρίες 12v αν κατάλαβα καλά
> Μου ζητάνε 430 euro για καινούργιες μπαταρίες και φορτιστή(ο φορτιστής έχει 30 euro)
> Εμενα μου φαίνεται λίγο ακριβά η αυτές είναι η τιμές;



Καλημέρα .. επειδή είχα ανοίξει και εγώ τέτοιο θέμα με scooter 48V στα 1500W μοτέρ και 4 μπαταρίες μολύβδου (250 ευρώ αξία αυτών) .. και οι δικές μου καταστράφηκαν στον 2ο χρόνο (τα πρώτα σημάδια πτώσης) και κοντά στον 3ο χρόνο (ολική καταστροφή τους) + καταστροφή 2 φορτιστών.
Και θέλω να κάνω μια σύγκριση με το δικό σας σκούτερ (έστω και αν το δικό σας είναι 500W και το δικό μου 1500W) .. αν έχετε υπολογίσει στο περίπου αν είναι δυνατόν ... πόση χιλιομετρική απόσταση έχετε καλύψει με τις δικές σας μπαταρίες Λιθίου στο διάστημα των 3 χρόνων που τις κατέχετε τις μπαταρίες . (στην δική μου περίπτωση κάλυψαν 4000 χιλιόμετρα) έχω χιλιομετρητή στο καντράν ... αν το δικό σας δεν έχει (τουλάχιστον δώστε μου τον μέσο όρο που το δουλεύατε το σκούτερ π.χ. ανά μέρα ανά μήνα .. την απόσταση κατά μέσο όρο που καλύπτατε κτλ) .. για να κάνω σύγκριση κατά που συμφέρουν οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου έναντι της Λιθίου (και από πλευράς σύγκρισης κόστους)

----------


## danah

Λοιπόν,βρήκα από εξωτερικό αυτές τις μπαταρίες http://prntscr.com/3xxbwc
 6-FM-14 ( 12V 14Ah )Lead Acid battery 25 ευρώ η μια
τις χρησιμοποιούν για το τρίκυκλο αυτό http://prntscr.com/3xxd8o
νομίζετε ότι θα μου κάνουν δουλειά η έινια διαφορετικές από αυτές που θέλω;





> Καλημέρα  .. επειδή είχα ανοίξει και εγώ τέτοιο θέμα με scooter 48V στα 1500W  μοτέρ και 4 μπαταρίες μολύβδου (250 ευρώ αξία αυτών) .. και οι δικές μου  καταστράφηκαν στον 2ο χρόνο (τα πρώτα σημάδια πτώσης) και κοντά στον 3ο  χρόνο (ολική καταστροφή τους) + καταστροφή 2 φορτιστών.
> Και θέλω να κάνω μια σύγκριση με το δικό σας σκούτερ (έστω και αν το  δικό σας είναι 500W και το δικό μου 1500W) .. αν έχετε υπολογίσει στο  περίπου αν είναι δυνατόν ... πόση χιλιομετρική απόσταση έχετε καλύψει με  τις δικές σας μπαταρίες Λιθίου στο διάστημα των 3 χρόνων που τις  κατέχετε τις μπαταρίες . (στην δική μου περίπτωση κάλυψαν 4000  χιλιόμετρα) έχω χιλιομετρητή στο καντράν ... αν το δικό σας δεν έχει  (τουλάχιστον δώστε μου τον μέσο όρο που το δουλεύατε το σκούτερ π.χ. ανά  μέρα ανά μήνα .. την απόσταση κατά μέσο όρο που καλύπτατε κτλ) .. για  να κάνω σύγκριση κατά που συμφέρουν οι μπαταρίες μολύβδου έναντι της  Λιθίου (και από πλευράς σύγκρισης κόστους)



Δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω και πολύ,εγώ το έχω   3 χρόνια,το καλοκαίρι κάνω περίπου 10-12 χιλόμετρα κάθε μέρα,αλλα τα μισά είναι ανηφόρα,το χειμώνα όχι πάνω από 4 χιλόμετρα.Γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένη(μέχρι τώρα που άκουσα τιμή για την μπαταρία) σαν καινούργιο είναι.

Παιδιά,συγγνώμη αν σας έχω ζαλίσει αλλα γυναίκα είμαι,δεν ξέρω τίποτα από ηλεκτρικά και μπαταρίες..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν μπορώ να σας βοηθήσω και πολύ,εγώ το έχω 3 χρόνια,το καλοκαίρι κάνω περίπου 10-12 χιλόμετρα κάθε μέρα,αλλα τα μισά είναι ανηφόρα,το χειμώνα όχι πάνω από 4 χιλόμετρα.



έχουμε και λέμε (καλοκαίρι) 6 μήνες  (κάθε μέρα 12 χιλιόμετρα) 6μήνες Χ 30 μέρες = 180 μέρες Χ 12 χιλιόμετρα = 2.160 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα +
Χειμώνα (6 μήνες) = 180 μέρες Χ 4 χιλιόμετρα = 720 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα 
2160 + 720 = συνολικό ετήσιο 2880 χιλιόμετρα. (για κόστος μπαταριών 400 ευρώ?) με ταξί αν πηγαίναμε δεν θα ήταν φθηνότερα?)  ...  (χωρίς να συνυπολογίσω την κατανάλωση φόρτισης ρεύματος) μόνο για φθορά μπαταρίας (δεν υπολόγισα και τον κατεστραμμένο φορτιστή) 
Επίσης δεν βλέπω σημαντική διαφορά των μπαταριών μολύβδου με λιθίου ... οι μολύβδου τελικά συμφέρουν καλύτερα. (καθώς είναι 3 φορές φθηνότερα των λιθίου)   (βέβαια παραβλέπω άλλους παράγοντες όπως ότι δεν έχουμε την ίδια ισχύ μοτέρ την ίδια διαδρομή με ανηφόρες / βάρος αναβάτη κτλ)  σε γενικές γραμμές και οι λιθίου μούφα είναι. σαν συμπέρασμα.




> 6-FM-14 ( 12V 14Ah )Lead Acid battery 25 ευρώ η μια



Τις ίδιες περίπου είχα και εγώ ( 6-DZM-20 ) 20AH  . 





> τις χρησιμοποιούν για το τρίκυκλο αυτό http://prntscr.com/3xxd8o
> νομίζετε ότι θα μου κάνουν δουλειά η έινια διαφορετικές από αυτές που θέλω;



Κάνουν και θα χρειαστείς τον αντίστοιχο φορτιστή για αυτές τις μπαταρίες .





> Παιδιά,συγγνώμη αν σας έχω ζαλίσει αλλα γυναίκα είμαι,δεν ξέρω τίποτα από ηλεκτρικά και μπαταρίες..



Από όσο έχω καταλάβει οι μπαταρίες καταστρέφονται μέσα στο 1ο χρόνο κιόλας (χαμηλή απόδοση) και υπολειτουργούν στην συνέχεια κατά τον 2ο-3ο χρόνο μέχρι να φουσκώσουν και να καταστραφούν εντελώς ... σε αυτό το διάστημα 2ο-3ο χρόνο ζορίζει και τους φορτιστές μη μπορώντας να φορτίσουν σωστά και καίγονται και αυτοί. (αυτό το κατάλαβα όταν μετά τον 1ο χρόνο .. είχα βάλει έναν μετρητή κατανάλωσης ισχύος Watt /ρεύματος πριν τον φορτιστή και ήξερα από πριν την συμπεριφορά του φορτιστή και της φόρτισης σε διάστημα χρόνου ... μετά τον 1ο χρόνο γίνεται μπάχαλο στην φόρτιση λόγω κατεστραμένης ήδη της μπαταρίας) .  :Cursing: 

Απλά προτίμησε μολύβδου ( και αν είναι δυνατόν και τις χωράει στο σκούτερ σου ) μεγαλύτερες σε χωρητικότητα ... και εννοείται και λίγο πιο ακριβές.

----------


## lepouras

μία διόρθοση.





> έχουμε και λέμε (καλοκαίρι) 6 μήνες  (κάθε μέρα 12 χιλιόμετρα) 6μήνες Χ 30 μέρες = 180 μέρες Χ 12 χιλιόμετρα = 2.160 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα +
> Χειμώνα (6 μήνες) = 180 μέρες Χ 4 χιλιόμετρα = 720 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα 
> 2160 + 720 = συνολικό *ετήσιο 2880 χιλιόμετρα. 
> *



λέει όμως Χ3 χρόνια που το έχει άρα 2880Χ3= 8640.
να αφαιρέσουμε και τίποτα Κυριακές αργίες κλπ ας πούμε 7000. ε δεν νομίζω ότι θα σύμφορε ούτε με βενζίνη. γιατί αν τα βάλουμε κάτω βάλε συντήρηση, τέλη, ασφάλεια κλπ δεν σου φτάνει(χωρίς την βενζίνη ) το 500άρικο το χρόνο. αν βάλουμε και την βενζίνη έχουμε ασ πούμε με ένα αμάξι που στιν καλήτερη να καίει 5 λίτρα/100 χλμ στα 7000 θα έχει ξοδέψει 7000/100*5*1,6(κόστος βενζίνης)=560 ευρώ. πάλι κερδισμένη είναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ασ πούμε με ένα αμάξι που στιν καλήτερη να καίει 5 λίτρα/100 χλμ στα 7000 θα έχει ξοδέψει 7000/100*5*1,6(κόστος βενζίνης)=560 ευρώ. πάλι κερδισμένη είναι.



έχεις δίκιο (αλλά κάνεις σύγκριση με αμάξι για κάνε το με μηχανάκι?), αλλά ο υπολογισμός είναι φουλ οριακά μιλάμε να μην έχει χάσει μέρα κάτι δύσκολο. το λογικό είναι να είναι κοντά στα 5000 και όχι 7000 . Τέλος πάντων τις απόψεις μας τις είπαμε ... από εκεί και πέρα "φάτε μάτια ψάρια"

Θα ήταν επίσης χρήσιμο μετά την παραπάνω σύγκριση ... να ακούγαμε και άποψη ενός χρήστη που έχει (όχι απαραίτητα σκούτερ .. αλλά ποδήλατο ηλεκτρικό) π.χ. με 2 μπαταρίες 24V και να μας πει και αυτός περίπου τι χιλιομετρικές αποστάσεις έχει κάνει .. (γιατί νομίζω ότι όσο πιο μικρούς κινητήρες έχουν αυτά ) τόσο και συμφερότερα γίνονται ... για να κατασταλάξουμε και κάπου .

----------


## danah

> έχουμε και λέμε (καλοκαίρι) 6 μήνες  (κάθε μέρα 12 χιλιόμετρα) 6μήνες Χ  30 μέρες = 180 μέρες Χ 12 χιλιόμετρα = 2.160 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα +
> Χειμώνα (6 μήνες) = 180 μέρες Χ 4 χιλιόμετρα = 720 συνολικά χιλιόμετρα 
> 2160 + 720 = συνολικό ετήσιο 2880 χιλιόμετρα. (για κόστος μπαταριών 400  ευρώ?) με ταξί αν πηγαίναμε δεν θα ήταν φθηνότερα?)  ...  (χωρίς να  συνυπολογίσω την κατανάλωση φόρτισης ρεύματος) μόνο για φθορά μπαταρίας  (δεν υπολόγισα και τον κατεστραμμένο φορτιστή) 
> Επίσης δεν βλέπω σημαντική διαφορά των μπαταριών μολύβδου με λιθίου ...  οι μολύβδου τελικά συμφέρουν καλύτερα. (καθώς είναι 3 φορές φθηνότερα  των λιθίου)   (βέβαια παραβλέπω άλλους παράγοντες όπως ότι δεν έχουμε  την ίδια ισχύ μοτέρ την ίδια διαδρομή με ανηφόρες / βάρος αναβάτη κτλ)   σε γενικές γραμμές και οι λιθίου μούφα είναι. σαν συμπέρασμα.



Εγώ δεν τα είπα σωστά,στην πραγματικότητα είναι 8 μήνες από 12 χιλόμετρα(πηγαίνω για δουλειά με το σκούτερ),υπολόγισε επίσης ότι δεν έχω δίπλωμα,και ότι εμενα χάλασε ο φορτιστής και από 25-30 χιλόμετρα που κρατούσε η μπαταρία σε μια εβδομάδα έπεσε στα 3-4 χιλόμετρα.Αν δεν χαλούσε ο φορτιστής ίσος να άντεχε άλλο 1 χρόνο η μπαταρία.

Επίσης δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω 400 ευρώ για μπαταρίες,προσπαθώ να βρω άκρη μέχρι τα 200,και αν αυτές που βρήκα τελικά είναι ok η μπαταρία θα μου κοστίσει 100 ευρώ μονο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και ότι εμενα χάλασε ο φορτιστής και από 25-30 χιλόμετρα που κρατούσε η μπαταρία σε μια εβδομάδα έπεσε στα 3-4 χιλόμετρα.Αν δεν χαλούσε ο φορτιστής ίσος να άντεχε άλλο 1 χρόνο η μπαταρία.



Δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι χάλασε ο φορτιστής ... αλλά να συμβαίνει το ανάποδο , δηλαδή χαλάσανε οι μπαταρίες και δεν "μπορεί " ο φορτιστής να δουλέψει σωστά (π.χ. σου δείχνει την ενδεικτική λυχνία που πιθανόν να έχει ο δικός σου φορτιστής από κόκκινη να γίνεται "πράσινη" ) αλλά δεν είναι "πράσινη" δεν φόρτισε όπως πρέπει. γιατί απλά δεν μπορεί να την φορτίσει το "πράσινο" που βγάζει είναι πιθανότερα ψευδές . Π.χ. σε καινούριες μπαταρίες το "πράσινο" μπορεί να ανάψει μετά από ώρες .... αλλά όταν είναι κατεστραμένες οι μπαταρίες να ανάψει ψευδές το πράσινο σε λίγα λεπτά (επειδή έχει χαθεί η χωρητικότητα της μπαταρίας) 





> Επίσης δεν έχω σκοπό να δώσω 400 ευρώ για μπαταρίες,προσπαθώ να βρω άκρη μέχρι τα 200,και αν αυτές που βρήκα τελικά είναι ok η μπαταρία θα μου κοστίσει 100 ευρώ μονο.



6-DZM - 14 (14 AH)  για 48V και 500W κινητήρα και στα 12 χιλιόμετρα νομίζω είναι πολύ "λίγη" η μπαταρία.  "Στάξε " τα καλά και βάλε 27ΑΗ τουλάχιστον για να υπάρχει και "αβάντα" στην φόρτιση της μπαταρίας . (δεν κάνει να αδειάζουν κάτω από ένα όριο)

----------


## danah

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πληρώσω για καλύτερη μπαταρία,ο ίδιος που έχει αυτή με 25 ευρώ έχει και  ( 12V 20Ah )Lead Acid battery-35 ευρώ   απλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει.
Αν μπορείς βέλε link με κάποιες μπαταρίες
Για το φορτιστή μου είπαν από την ειταιρεία ότι χάλασε,αλλα το είχα προσέξει και εγώ,συνεχεια ήταν πράσινο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πληρώσω για καλύτερη μπαταρία,ο ίδιος που έχει αυτή με 25 ευρώ έχει και  ( 12V 20Ah )Lead Acid battery-35 ευρώ   απλά δεν ξέρω αν κάνει.
> Αν μπορείς βέλε link με κάποιες μπαταρίες
> Για το φορτιστή μου είπαν από την ειταιρεία ότι χάλασε,αλλα το είχα προσέξει και εγώ,συνεχεια ήταν πράσινο



καλύτερα τις μπαταρίες βάλε σε αυτόν που λες ότι (τον ξέρεις και τον έχεις κοντά .. για τυχόν μελλοντικά προβλήματα οι τιμές του είναι καλές ) και σαν υποστήριξη . Άμα πάρεις από διάφορα Link μπορεί να την πατήσεις και να σε γράψουν. Πάραυτα αν επιμένεις για κάποια λινκ γράψε στην αναζήτηση " μπαταρίες αναπηρικών αμαξιδιων"  ή ηλεκτρικά σκούτερ 





> Για το φορτιστή μου είπαν από την ειταιρεία ότι χάλασε,αλλα το είχα προσέξει και εγώ,συνεχεια ήταν πράσινο



 Δεν αποδεικνύεται ότι με το που ήταν πράσινο συνεχώς είναι και χαλασμένο ... ο ίδιος φορτιστής αν δοκιμαστεί σε "καθαρές " καλές μπαταρίες , μπορεί να λειτουργήσει άψογα . (δείξε τον φορτιστή σε αυτόν που γνωρίζεις και θα βάλεις τις μπαταρίες , να σου πει μια γνώμη)

----------


## danah

Καλημέρα,τελικά πήρα αυτές τις μπαταρίες http://www.ecolutions.net/o-m-ultracell-gel-12v-12ah και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη,με βγάζουν 35-40 χιλόμετρα και το σκούτερ πάει σαν καινούργιο.Να δούμε μόνο ποσα χρόνια θα κρατήσουν :Smile:

----------


## stoupakiskostas

> Επειδή είμαι κάτοχος ενός BRIZZATO S εδώ και δυο χρονιά, απο την http://www.green-motors.gr/και θα ήθελα να καταθέσω την εμπειρία μου πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο ηλεκτρικό σκούτερ. Το αγόρασα τον Αύγουστο του 2011 και μέχρι σήμερα, Αύγουστος 2013, έχω κάνει 9300 χλμ και οι μπαταρίες δεν έχουν αλλάξει καθόλου συμπεριφορά στην αυτονομία. Καθημερινά το χρησιμοποιώ για τη δουλειά μου και κάνω 23 χλμ. Το καλοκαίρι η αυτονομία του είναι στα 42 χλμ περίπου. Τις δύσκολες και κρύες μέρες του χειμώνα, η αυτονομία του πέφτει στα 28 χλμ. Τα 70 χλμ αυτονομίας που λέει στο site δεν τα είδα, γιατί πότε δεν πηγαίνω με 45 χλμ ταχύτητα επειδή το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο.Τα 35 όμως που λέει με max speed τα έχει εύκολα το καλοκαίρι. Εχει πέντε μπαταρίες που είναι οι SP27-12 τηςGREENSAVER. Οταν έψαχνα για ηλεκτροκίνητο όχημα, απέρριπτα αμέσως όσα είχαν άπλες μπαταρίες μολύβδου, για τα γνωστά προβλήματα που έχουν στις βαθιές εκφωρτίσεις. Μέχρι στιγμής το μηχανάκι έχει κάνει ότι ακριβώς υπόσχεται. 
> Για οποιαδήποτε απορία μπορώ να σας διευκρινίσω ότι θέλετε. 
> Φιλικά Χάρης.



ΕΧΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΗΧ/ΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΣΕ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΕΙ. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗΣ, ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΗΛ. ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΨΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΗΣ 2 ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΕΣ. ΑΝ ΣΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΤΟ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΟΥ (6973008233) Η΄ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ Η Δ/ΝΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΡΗΓΑ ΦΕΡΡΑΙΟΥ 153.

----------


## leosedf

Τι νούμερο σώβρακο φοράς δεν μας είπες.

Ωραία, τηλέφωνο για φάρσες. Θα σου στείλουμε 5 πίτσες.

----------


## Panoss

Αν είναι πληρωμένες, να βάλω κι εγώ τη διεύθυνσή μου... :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Αν είναι πληρωμένες, να βάλω κι εγώ τη διεύθυνσή μου...




δεν κατάλαβες είναι πίτσες από την βιλγαρία  :Lol:

----------


## IRF

Για τον έλεγχο της κατάστασης-φόρτισης μιας μπαταρίας συνδέω ένα φορτίο πχ μια λάμπα με την ονομαστική τάση της μπαταρίας (σε αμπέρ τουλάχιστο το 1/10 π.χ. των Ahτης μπατ.)  και με πολύμετρο μετράω *τη στιγμή που είναι συνδεδεμένη η λάμπα* την τάση. Αν η διαφορά τάσης με την ονομαστική είναι πάνω από το 10% θέλει φόρτιση. Τιμές με μεγαλύτερες διαφορές (μικρότερη τιμή τάσης)δείχνουν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα.
Η διαφορετικά ανάβω τα φώτα, χωρίς να βάλω μπρος τη μηχανή, και μετράω την τάση αν είναι σε μηχανάκι-αυτοκίνητο.

----------


## stoupakiskostas

ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΕΙ. ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΕ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΤΗΛ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΛΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΣ. ΕΓΩ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΑΡΗ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΟΣΟΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΧ/ΚΙ ΛΕΝΕ ΑΝΟΗΣΙΕΣ. ΤΩΡΑ: ΤΟ ΜΗΧ/ΚΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ 9000 ΧΛΜ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ Ο Κ. ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ GREEN MOTORS. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ  ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗΣ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΑΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΤΗ ΘΕΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΞΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΑΡΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΗ Ο Κ. ΜΠΑΜΠΗΣ (ΠΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ Ο ΧΑΡΗΣ) ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΧ/ΚΙ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ 2 ΜΗΝΕΣ. ΤΩΡΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΟΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΙ ΦΟΡΤΙΣΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ (ΔΗΛ. ΥΠΟ ΣΚΙΑ 35 C). ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΙΔΕΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΑΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ.

----------


## leosedf

Βάλτου κανένα ανεμιστηράκι μικρό αν ανησυχείς.

----------


## button

Επανέρχομαι πάλι στο θέμα ...

θέλω 4 μπαταρίες για το ηλεκτρικό και έναν φορτιστή για αυτές , επειδή την προηγούμενη φορά απέτυχα με χρήση φορτιστή αυτοκίνητου  και μπαταρίες δεν απέδιδαν όσο πρέπει και το παράτησα .... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2717610139...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


http://www.batteries.gr/product.asp?catid=2657

----------


## leosedf

Διάβασε καλά το κείμενο του φορτιστή.

----------

